# 2008 LHCF Bootcamp!!!!



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

****If you have questions about Bootcamp, please PM me as I may miss it in this thread.  Thanks and Happy Hair Growing****

*Due to popular demand ...here is the sign-up thread for 2008 LHCF Bootcamp!!! Click HERE to view some of the 2007 Bootcamp results. **For 2007 vets, please note the changes in the number of sessions and rule structure. *
*Everyone, please include your STARTING POINT PICTURE with your sign-up post. Thanks!*​ 
*LHCF BOOTCAMP is the ULTIMATE *
*Length Retention Challenge!*
It is a combination of some of the most successful LHCF challenges (based on my thread research  ) and those that require the most discipline. This challenge is not for the faint of heart, fickle, or easily swayed but for those who are unwaveringly determined to retain every mm of growth that comes out of their scalp in 2008. ​ 
*Here are the RULES:*
*1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
*2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
*3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
*4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles​ 

*This challenge will have 4 sessions. *
Session One: January 1 - March 31
Session Two: April 1 - June 30
Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15​ 
*Those who make it through all 4 sessions will reap the greatest hair reward!!*​ 
_*Cheat Sheet:covereyes *_
You will have one emergency pass for each session. Use them wisely! Please post to the monthly update when you have used one. 
*ONLY ONE EXCUSE!!!  <---- My mean face*​ 
*CONSEQUENCES  *If you are serious about this challenge, you can decide on a punishment if you do not live up to the requirements. For example: No fried food for a month, 2x my normal exercise for two weeks, No LHCF website for two weeks, No new products for two months, etc. 

*ACCOUNTABILITY:* Throughout the challenge, we will post monthly updates. 


*DOES YOUR HAIR WANT TO REAP THE BENEFITS OF BOOTCAMP? *
*Sign up now! Cut and paste please * ​ 
I am going to commit to ____ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 18, 2007)

Regarding rule #2, what if a person is transitioning and planning to BC.  Is that cosidered a cut/Trim?


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new products for a month.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 18, 2007)

I'M IN!!!! 
I am going to commit to *all 4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *to drink only water for an entire month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Fabiennd - I would consider a BC to be an exception but would expect that after that due to protective styling and deep conditioning there would be no need for further trims.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 18, 2007)

BOOMSHA!


I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no logging onto LHCF for a week_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


since i'm doing the 4 sessions, my original intention of straigtening in may 2008 will wait until the end of the year.  that works for me.  i'll have more length to show then. HA!

my hope is to be NEAR bsl by the end of 2008.

 edit:

 i just decided to post pictures now.
 i was taking my twists out to wash and re-do them
 and thought i might as well take these pictures now
 my arm hurts like crazy.  dont have anyone to help me w/ taking them
 haha that's why i dont take length pictures often lol. 

 my fronts and sides are shorter than this
 and my hair isnt all even (although in inches it's all about the same length give or take an inch)


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 18, 2007)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> Fabiennd - I would consider a BC to be an exception but would expect that after that due to protective styling and deep conditioning there would be no need for further trims.


 
Great! I'm in. I will commit to the first 2 sessions and see how those go. My consequences for violating the rules will be 2X the exercise for that week.  *My starting pic is in my avatar*.


----------



## Moroni (Dec 18, 2007)

If you rollerset, would the rule exclude root blowout?  I'm considering joining, but I'm also trying to stretch my relaxers.


----------



## mrsmercery (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be a 7 day juice fast. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! (I had to edit mine, because I won't be eating fried foods and grinders anyhow. With this bootcamp, I'm paying attention to overall health in '08).

*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)


My hair is about an inch longer than the pic but I'll post an udated one before the deadline.


----------



## YoungWavey (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. I will be doing Low Manipulation Rollersets Styles. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no junk food for two months. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

I will post my starting pic tonight when i get my touch up




My hair will be one inch shorter​


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Moroni said:


> If you rollerset, would the rule exclude root blowout? I'm considering joining, but I'm also trying to stretch my relaxers.


 
Sorry Moroni, a blowout would violate the rules of Bootcamp as it is direct heat.  I would check some relaxer stretching threads as Im sure there is a way to stretch without using direct heat so that you will be able to join Bootcamp


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in. My only problem would be the no triming part. I only get my ends clipped about twice a year and thats cuz the last time i got it cut the girl chopped off at least 2 inches . From now on I will make sure that I show the stylist exactly how much is acceptable to cut for my split ends. 


I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No sweets for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## donewit-it (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in. I will post pictures on the January 1st.





I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2x my normal exercise for two weeks__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
Starting point ... http://public.fotki.com/ncarter7208​


----------



## Sui Topi (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm committing to the first session, and then I'll see from there (I'm transitioning and once i hit apl i would like to start trimming off relaxer. lol im on a personal, hide your hair from haters challenge. My sister told me my SL hair would not grow to APL a few months ago...now its touching my armpit in the front, so hopefully by March I'll be near a full apl. To really surprise her, I'm not letting her see my hair straightened or stretched until my sons birthday party (sometime around the end of march) so this challenge fits in perfectly. If I break the rules, hmmm lol I cant think of a punishment...I'm not allowed to stretch my hair or see any of my progress for a week. No measuring, nothing. (That will be so hard for me to get through, my hand is always in my new growth or I'm in the mirror stretching and analyzing my new growth lol) heres my starting point...this is december 9th...I'll take another pic today thats more recent, but its going to be a stretch one...my hair isnt flat ironed right now


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

cocoaluv said:


> I'm in. My only problem would be the no triming part. I only get my ends clipped about twice a year and thats cuz the last time i got it cut the girl chopped off at least 2 inches . From now on I will make sure that I show the stylist exactly how much is acceptable to cut for my split ends.


 
I would encourage you to look up the search and destroy method for taking care of your split ends.  Also, I would make sure that the person with scissors in hand understands what it means to dust and have them SHOW you how much they snip for the first couple of snips.  I am EXTREMELY particular about who gets near my head with scissors...so only have someone you trust and understands your hair goals.


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a question. What type of starting picture is acceptable?


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm going to join. My biggest challenge will be protective styles and low manipulation for such short hair.​ 
I am going to commit to* 4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF for one week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
ETA: my starting point picture is from November, I will update the picture on Jan. 1.

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## Moroni (Dec 18, 2007)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> Sorry Moroni, a blowout would violate the rules of Bootcamp as it is direct heat. I would check some relaxer stretching threads as Im sure there is a way to stretch without using direct heat so that you will be able to join Bootcamp


 
No biggie! Count me in, please!!! 

ETA: I am committing to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *a 10-day juice fast*. I am *EXCITED!!!* to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 

ETA: Here is my starting point pic:


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in for 4 sessions.  I'm in the HYH until christmas challenge, so I'll post my beginning picture right after that.


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no going to the mall for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## vonte422 (Dec 18, 2007)

Im in for 4 sessions.. I just gotta figure out what to do with my roots.. Yaay Im so excited. My punishment would be no meat or carbs for a week since a meal isnt complete to me withot both. Ill be posting starting pics on te first


----------



## tiffers (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____No LHCF or pop/juice for 3 days ____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​
My starting picture's in my avatar


----------



## tiffers (Dec 18, 2007)

Brownsugarflyygirl, what happened to the gold and platinum levels?


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm so IN!!! I feel like I'm cheating almost, cuz most of that is what I do, anyhow!!!   

Anyway... 

I, *Kiya* am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no sugars/grains for a full WEEK*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*




​


----------



## Demetrius Roberts (Dec 18, 2007)

I wanna hop on the first session..I gotta take it 1 at a time..lol...


----------



## SoOoNY (Dec 18, 2007)

*I am going to commit to __the last 3 __ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __a no juice (water and tea only) diet____________. **I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I wanna do all 4 but my 23rd birthday is the 1/6/ and my grad is 1/25/ so thats 2 slip ups in the first month already...... I might as well not set myself up for disaster

See yall April 1st!!!*
​


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 18, 2007)

*I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____no LHCF for one week (ahhhh!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*​ 
*Happy Growing Ladies!*​ 
*Starting Pic:*


----------



## ChoKitty (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______No video games/role play for a week! (that will kill me)_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Will add January 1, 2008)



AND WHEN I'M DONE, I'LL BC IF I HAVE ENOUGH NEWGROWTH LENGTH!​


----------



## silvergirl (Dec 18, 2007)

im in for 4 sessions.

my starting pics. 









shoulder length natural, almost brastrap (again lol, after a major cut last month) when stretched.

hoping for waist length stretched by the end of 2008


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no new products for a month________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!



If after the 2 sessions, i see that I am following through with boot camp, can i commit to the last 2 sessions? (Its my first boot camp! so, i'm nervous about not following through or forgetting that i am on a challenge/boot camp.​


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Lovemyhair1 said:


> I have a question. What type of starting picture is acceptable?


 
There is really no specific type needed.  Just one that you will be able to compare your progress.  For example, if your starting point position is your hair in a natural puff then it would be helpful for your progress shots to be in the same so that we could see the progress.  If your starting point pic was with your hair curly then your update was with it straight, then we wouldnt be able to see the progress. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

tiffers said:


> Brownsugarflyygirl, what happened to the gold and platinum levels?


 
I just decided to keep it simple.  People are going to naturally add different variations to their personal regimens so I decide to just have the core bootcamp rules in order to reduce confusion.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 18, 2007)

I, *KrazynKute *am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of *LHCF Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No new shoes/purses* for a month!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
My starting pic is my banner in my siggy


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

Neala21 said:


> If after the 2 sessions, i see that I am following through with boot camp, can i commit to the last 2 sessions? (Its my first boot camp! so, i'm nervous about not following through or forgetting that i am on a challenge/boot camp.


 
Yep, you can definitely sign up for additional sessions.  Bootcamp has kinda become my regimen...so after you get used to it, it just kinda becomes natural.  Hope to see you back for the last two sessions.


----------



## Traycee (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____no carbs for a week__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!




​


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 18, 2007)

I, *Gemini350Z*am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No new car modifications/accessories* for a month!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge  Starting point!


----------



## Shun78 (Dec 18, 2007)

I, *Shun78*, am going to commit to *_4__* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *_No Sweets for 1 month__.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here are my starting point picture:*



*

*
*

*​


----------



## LiveLoveLife (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______no sweets for a week!!_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 18, 2007)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> There is really no specific type needed. Just one that you will be able to compare your progress. For example, if your starting point position is your hair in a natural puff then it would be helpful for your progress shots to be in the same so that we could see the progress. If your starting point pic was with your hair curly then your update was with it straight, then we wouldnt be able to see the progress. Hope that makes sense.


 
Thanks Brownsugarflyygirl! 

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no LHCF for a week_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!




​


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Holla!!! *

I am going to commit to *4 sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *500 extra crunches during each of my workouts for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​I will post my starting pic in a few days.​


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to _*4*___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___*to double my work out*____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
​


----------



## amara11 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to   4    sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 30 extra mintues of exercise each workout for a MONTH. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
*

*​


----------



## daniemoy (Dec 18, 2007)

This is my starting pic


----------



## choconillaprincess (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to *2 (for now) *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *adding 30 minutes to my workout* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)






ps... Are WnGs allowed? mine is pretty lo-mani
​


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink water for a month straight. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Damn Straight


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 18, 2007)

choconillaprincess said:


> ps... Are WnGs allowed? mine is pretty lo-mani
> ​




I think that wash and go's should be fine as long as there is very little manipulation.  Low mani is good but protective is even better...LOL


----------



## TheNewFine (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in! I'll have to straighten my hair to show length  -  it will be after Christmas.  I'm pumped - my first challenge!

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. 
My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no LHCF for two weeks. 
*I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be yoga and pilates 3x a week . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## kbody4 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sooo in   I getting a nice trim this Friday so I should be just above APL when I start.  

I am going to commit to _2_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______No shopping for a week! _________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Will post starting pic when the challenge start.


----------



## nappity (Dec 19, 2007)

I hereby commit to this contract for all 4 sessions. The consequence of not following through is that I will not buy new hair products. ( For me thats torture) And give away at least half that of the products I hoarded even though there might be a nuclear holocaust and my hair will not act right. 
Starting picture is my avatar- which is also in my Fotki
Best wishes to us all


----------



## tyte curlz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Okay so this year I went awol on bootcamp but for 08 im ready* ​ 
I *tytecurlz *am going to commit to *sessions 1 and 4* ( i want to have some fun this spring/summer) of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO LHCF for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the progress my hair will make by participating in this challenge!! (start pic is in my fotki)​


----------



## Saida (Dec 19, 2007)

I *Saida* am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *Double my work out* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## monieluv (Dec 19, 2007)

WHAT A WAY TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT!!!

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new products or growth aids for a whole month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting pic:


*






*


*I WISH EVERYONE LUCK AND HAPPY HAIR GROWING*​


----------



## Anancy (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds great!!!!!  Im with SoOoNY on this one and going to commit to the last 3 sessions.  Im thinking of having my hair straightened next year once my braids are out.

Anyhoo I am going to commit to sessions *2,3 and 4* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no ice-cream for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting pic is the one in my signature, and i'll have a new one once i start in April.


----------



## lilamae (Dec 19, 2007)

Daannngg...bootcamp is pretty serious. I am commiting to* 2* sessions ( 1st quarter and 4th quarter)


----------



## tottzu (Dec 19, 2007)

I am committing to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be an extra work out once a week for a month. ​ 
*Here are my starting point pictures:*​


----------



## Divake22 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in...will post starting pic in Jan (after my touch-up).


----------



## curtainbluff (Dec 19, 2007)

I am committing to all 4 sessions, and my punishment for breaking the rules will be no new products for one month I will post my starting picture soon


----------



## *KP* (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to try to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting picture will be added next week after I take my braids out.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Dec 19, 2007)

I, Tiffany O am going to commit to  4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No Online Shopping for a Month! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*
(I want to improve these on these thin ends so number 3  will defintely help me )
*15 OCT 2007*




​


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Dec 19, 2007)

I,* FOXIEROXIENYC* am going to commit to 1sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. 

My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *$100 FINE to my "Boob Job Fund" AND 3 day juice fast*. 

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting Pics in my Fotki! But I'll post one here later!


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO NEW PRODUCTS OR WIGS OR ANYTHING FOR A MONTH. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:






Im a go the first one with out a relaxer and wear falls and wigs with braids underneath it. you know, deep condition every week what not. get a relaxer at the begining of session 2. if i pass.

Second one phony ponnies

third and forth stretch with wigs and falls again till its over.


----------



## tinkat (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no inet for pleasure (I am addicted to inet) for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Currently in a sewin (Since Dec 8th)

Pictures before I got sewin are below (hair kind of wild)


----------



## pcperfection (Dec 19, 2007)

Count me in!​ 
I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no caffeine for a week!!!_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
My starting picture is in my siggy.


----------



## Ivie184 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok...... I'm ready!!! Please count me in. ​ 

*I am going to commit to _4___ sessions  of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _NO NEW PRODUCTS FOR A MONTH AND NO SWEETS OF ANY KIND!!!_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! *​
http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2008/lhcf-2008-bootcamp-/dsc00460.html


----------



## carribslc (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no: *Law & Order (all), CSI, Grey's Anatomy, or Private Practice for 2 weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Wandabee (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 200 push-ups. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: My avatar is my starting picture.*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to the first session (using rollersets and bantu sets) of LHCF Bootcamp. (i want to do at least 2 sessions) My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no sweets for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Is the pic in my siggy good enough to start with?


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 19, 2007)

Im going to commit to 4 sessions! I'll post my starting pick in a few days after the hyh christmas challenge is over.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to _4___sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______No LHCF for a week_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for two weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## bigblueviolet (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no carbs for a week.* 

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## MrsBurns82 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm all in.
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to go into work overtime at my job when they call for 1 month ( I hate being at work on my day off). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm due for a relaxer on the 28th of this month. I'll post pictures then. 
Good Luck All!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _an extra day of exercise a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Blackbird77 (Dec 19, 2007)

I was waiting for this. I did not do the 2007 bootcamp like I promised. 

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no carbonated beverages for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
I don't have a starting pic yet. I've straightened my hair and I just trimmed for this year so all I need is to borrow my brother's digital camera so I can post the pic. I'm all ready for this challenge and I hope to be drinking 8 glasses of water everyday. I'll break up my water drinking according to the four sessions so it will be easier for me instead of thinking a whole year ahead. Now all I need is a new wig(s) so I can keep free from direct heat. I don't want to straighten my hair after every session so I may take a pic after washing my hair on Dec. 31st. and then use this pic to gauge my progress.

Starting point picture:


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 19, 2007)

BrownEyez22 said:


> Is the pic in my siggy good enough to start with?


 
Yep its fine...it would be helpful if you pasted it in the actual thread though so it will still be there for future reference after you change your siggy  So we can forever and ever see the progress that you made...even with this thread is dusty and in the archives...LOL.


----------



## Gemini350z (Dec 19, 2007)

I forgot to add my starting picture:


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm so ready for this

 best wishes to all of the ladies who join!!!


----------



## mrs_hair4daze (Dec 19, 2007)

i've never been one to rough and tough it but I'm proud to get in on this bootcamp challenge. i've been wearing protective styles since i started my journey in july with only getting direct heat once for my first dominican blow out so this is going to be my support to keep it going.

I am going to commit to 1 session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to co-wash everyday for one week b/c this is hella hard w/ the schedule i have. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## HAIRapy (Dec 19, 2007)

sxyhairfetish said:


> I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink water for a month straight. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> Damn Straight


 OMG! You have a VERY good (and torturous) punishment! I'm going to change my committment punishment to this.


----------



## BrockStar (Dec 19, 2007)

Does wash n go count as low manipuation?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm all in.
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to not eat out for a month.


----------



## Determined22 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *an extra 30 minutes of exercise during the week and no food treats.*


----------



## lilamae (Dec 19, 2007)

okay I did not see that we get 1 emergency pass each session. So this means I can do 4 sessions


I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No new products for 1 solid month_ I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting pic:


----------



## PanamasOwn (Dec 19, 2007)

_*I am soooooooooooo excited about this challenge. I will have to renig on ALL the other challenges to join this one, but I am O.K. with that. The growth that these ladies have gotten from this bootcamp are tremendous!!!!*_



*I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2x my normal exercise. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*​


----------



## gressr (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to not eat out for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Cutiepie7691 (Dec 19, 2007)

Neala21 said:


> I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no new products for a month________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> 
> 
> View attachment 7869​
> ...


 
Same here. 

I am going to commit to _2___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _to drink nothing but water for a month (I love juice!)__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
Will post started length at next wash. My pic. needs to be updated


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no eating out (cooking every night) for a week, UGH!  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
**Will post pic soon


----------



## aziza (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to _1 & 2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2X my normal exercise for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*




​


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 19, 2007)

I am going to commit to three (3) sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fried/sugary foods for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
I will add my picture ASAP when I get a new one!​


----------



## Duchesse (Dec 19, 2007)

Hiya Ladies!!

I've been lurking for a hot minute, but I had to post to join this challenge, as this was my plan for the new year anyways, and I need group pressure for discipline.

BTW: You guys rock!

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______100% raw food for 2 weeks and no new clothes for a mon.________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge.​


----------



## camibella (Dec 20, 2007)

I am going to commit to _*4*_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _*To do the Master Cleanse for 10 days straight*_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ *Here is my starting point picture:*
 Picture Taken 9 December 2007





​


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 20, 2007)

Aw, man - this challenge is SERIOUS. I would like to sign up but I don't know if I can hang . . . I probably will, though, because the results are amazing. 

Let me think on this a bit more . . . .

*rereading rules*

Question about the "no direct heat" rule - what if my hair stylist uses a blow dryer (which she sometimes does if she's backed up with mad clients)?  Even though I can tell her what I want, sometimes I don't have absolute control (especially if I'm trying to get somewhere).  Would that cause me to violate the challenge?


----------



## cece22 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am going to commit to *1* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No new products until the rest are gone.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
Starting Pic


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

special_k said:


> I am going to *try to* commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> My starting picture will be added next week after I take my braids out.


 
Sorry babe, I gotta call you out.  There is no try to in bootcamp...LOL....you gotta go hard and go 100% soldier!!


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

double post


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

BrockStar said:


> Does wash n go count as low manipuation?


 
Yes it can...as long as it involved an extremely low amount of handling.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Glib Gurl said:


> Question about the "no direct heat" rule - what if my hair stylist uses a blow dryer (which she sometimes does if she's backed up with mad clients)? Even though I can tell her what I want, sometimes I don't have absolute control (especially if I'm trying to get somewhere). Would that cause me to violate the challenge?


 
Using a blowdryer violates the no direct heat rule unless it is used on a cool setting for 100% of the time.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 20, 2007)

I am going to commit to sessions 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be one entire week of fast one day eat one day (I read in a recent clinical journal that  "fasting/starving" is clinically proven to lengthen your life in moderation  - really I'm in med school not crazy!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Um quickly does getting braids (nubian twists disqualify you?) If so I'm out . I wanted to put my hair in protective braids for a while to see if I got any growth results for a couple months and use some new products slash aids to see if I got any positive results.  If they are allowed this is going to be so exciting!​


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sign me up! Sign me up!     


I am going to commit to 2 sessions (maybe more!) of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no internet usage for a whole month (yikes!)  . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 


Here is my starting point picture:





*My last relaxer touch-up was 12/11/07.*


----------



## princessdi (Dec 20, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.   I will be utilizing buns and rollersets to get me through.  My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no end of the week fast food outing. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*
(see starting pictures below.  I will add another one after I relax Dec. 29th)​


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 20, 2007)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> Um quickly does getting braids (nubian twists disqualify you?) If so I'm out . I wanted to put my hair in protective braids for a while to see if I got any growth results for a couple months and use some new products slash aids to see if I got any positive results. If they are allowed this is going to be so exciting!​


 
Braids or twists are a welcome part of bootcamp


----------



## PinkPeony (Dec 20, 2007)

Dang I'm not good with challenges at all

But I will committ to 2 seasons of boot-camp.
My punishment will be to be consistent with my water intake,vitamin and work-outs for 30 days(this will be HARD for me)


----------



## lilamae (Dec 20, 2007)

i can't freaking wait to post my progress! I'll post with every relaxer. I've had such great success in just the past two months I can only imagine how great things will be after 12 whole months! 

OP: i noticed a lot of people in the 2007 bootcamp fell off. I assure you I won't be one of them..mark my words. Thanks so much for starting this thread!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 20, 2007)

There are so many people in this challenge, wow! Hope everyone sticks around, let's make some LHCF history (maybe, I don't really know, lol!)


----------



## Saida (Dec 20, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> OMG! You have a VERY good (and torturous) punishment! I'm going to change my committment punishment to this.



Aw yeah me too double work out AND water for a month


----------



## writtenthought (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm in bra strap here i come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatethai (Dec 20, 2007)

count me in!

I am going to commit to _3___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____not logging on to lch for a week__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

dont have a digital camara so will upload start pic when i start back at school jan 14​


----------



## socurlyqt (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be  no shopping while im in london. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge.


IM SOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
Here is my starting point picture: 





I need to purchase a new cam, due to my 14 yo losing my cam. Therefore, I can't give you all my famous back shot pic right now  I hope this pic will suffice


----------



## OrangeMoon (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be an *extra workout after spin class(on spin days) and double cardio on workout days(ex: if 10 do 20, if 20 do 40 and so on) for a month*.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

[URL]http://public.fotki.com/OrangeMoon23/hair-care-journey/october-december-2009/dreamsofreachingapl/image006.html[/URL]


----------



## Cholet112 (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new lacefront wigs for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
*

*​


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products for 1 month. I will post my starting pic soon.


----------



## Seven7 (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no logging on to RGIC for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 


*Here is my starting point picture:*​​


----------



## babydollhair (Dec 21, 2007)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be  no lhfc for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## A_NYRican (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to commit to 1 session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no PalTalk for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
I am taking one session at a time since this is my first challenge. 


*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## NAKISH66 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No junk food for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*My starting point is in my Siggy:*​


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 22, 2007)

I will commit to the first session of Bootcamp. I plan on doing mainly rollersets and keep ing my hair wrapped up.  I wear hats alot in the winter and I wear a silk scarf to product my hair. I will be strict with the buns and an occasional twistout/braidouts or braids(favorite). If I mess up, my punishment will be no weaves!


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 22, 2007)

I, EMJazzy, am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be :scratchch: . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
​I plan on using my direct heat pass at the end of my countdown ticker which is way I only joined for 3 sessions. My avatar pic will be my starting point pic, the pic is about a month old but my hair still kinda look like that (maybe a tad "bigger") ​


----------



## MJ (Dec 22, 2007)

_I, MJ, am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no reading for a week. I am very excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!_


Here are my starting point pictures (taken Dec. 19, 2007):


----------



## Vinyl (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to commit to four sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no gaming for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!







This picture is a few months old... I'll get a more recent one as soon as I take my braids out! =)
​


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 22, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no hair products for 2 months_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

the only pic i have is in my siggy (disclaimer: it is wet and curly on the ends from being texlaxed) so it's really a eensy weensy bit past shoulder length when dry ( i think). I will post an update when i take my cornrows out in february.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 22, 2007)

and the 2007 bootcamp link doesnt work


----------



## cornell34 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi I'm new...

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no candy for 1 month (very hard for me)__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post pics soon!


----------



## maymajesty (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm in .  AP length and thicker by the end of next year.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be running for 3 weeks straight. 

Pics coming soon!!


----------



## guudhair (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm in.
I am going to commit to *4* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new products for a month.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here are my starting point pictures (taken Nov. 22, 2007 after a BC): *
I currently have braids (since Nov. 23, 2007).


----------



## paparazzi (Dec 23, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no coffee for a month___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 23, 2007)

how often do we update for bootcamp?


----------



## jovan787 (Dec 23, 2007)

Im in!! 

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no candy or soda/juice for  two weeks (something thats REALLY hard for me to give up). * I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Will post pics as soon as I finish moving and unpacking and can find my usb cord for my camera


----------



## JereK (Dec 24, 2007)

I havent been posting for a while, but Iam going to join and commit myself to 4 sessions of boot camp.  My punishment for breaking it will be no internet for a week. Now that is damn hard for me. I want to go from my nape length to at least close to shoulder or the very bottom of my neck.


----------



## HONEYDIPPED05 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm in feelin really gangsta so Im in for all 4 sessions!  I will post pics later this week, when I get my camera situation right.

Um, if I break a rule my punishment will be no internet for 2 wks. Dat'll teach me!  Cause right now, my hair is talkin to me like Miss Celie w/ two out-stretched fingers -- "Until you do right by me ain't no good..." y'all know the rest...LOL


----------



## jtsupanova (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
will add later


----------



## Glib Gurl (Dec 24, 2007)

HONEYDIPPED05 said:


> Um, if I break a rule my punishment will be no internet for 2 wks. Dat'll teach me! Cause right now, my hair is talkin to me like Miss Celie w/ two out-stretched fingers -- "Until you do right by me ain't no good..." y'all know the rest...LOL


 
ROFLMBO!!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 24, 2007)

Forgot to add, this is where I'm starting. Hopefully I can retain some growth.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 24, 2007)

i'll add pictures of my fronts and sides on the 31st
 when i wash my hair again!!!


----------



## Sweetgirl08 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to commit to *ALL 4 * sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no chocolate for a month!!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 
​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:
*file:///F:/blackberry/pictures/IMG00024.jpgfile:///F:/blackberry/pictures/IMG00024.jpg


I am so nervous, my hair has its own mind and direct heat is the only thing that makes it act right!! BUT i know I will reap more benefits from trying this out. 

Looking forward to mid back length by July!!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm nervous!  But:

I am going to commit to *JUST ONE* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO OREOS FOR A MONTH (oh dear god, it hurt just typing that)* . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:   LOOK @ SIGGIE*​ 

*I will be tracking my bootcamp progress in my album*


----------



## lilamae (Dec 24, 2007)

I am in this challenge and I'm so happy. I got my hair flat ironed yesterday and i don't like it this straight So i think it will be easy to do rollersets instead. Looking forward to major progress. thanks OP! ( I will post at the end of each session and with every relaxer.


----------



## rae126 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.erplexed My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for a month .I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## shunta (Dec 24, 2007)

HONEYDIPPED05 said:


> I'm in feelin really gangsta so Im in for all 4 sessions! I will post pics later this week, when I get my camera situation right.
> 
> Um, if I break a rule my punishment will be no internet for 2 wks. Dat'll teach me! *Cause right now, my hair is talkin to me like Miss Celie w/ two out-stretched fingers -- "Until you do right by me ain't no good..." y'all know the rest...*LOL


 

Oh man, that was classic! I actually laughed out loud at that one!!


----------



## Mena (Dec 24, 2007)

​
I am going to commit to 4  sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no hair websites or new products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:  *

(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)
I will add this shortly.​


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 24, 2007)

HONEYDIPPED05 said:


> I'm in feelin really gangsta so Im in for all 4 sessions!  I will post pics later this week, when I get my camera situation right.
> 
> Um, if I break a rule my punishment will be no internet for 2 wks. Dat'll teach me!  Cause right now, my hair is talkin to me like Miss Celie w/ two out-stretched fingers -- "Until you do right by me ain't no good..." y'all know the rest...LOL




Dying......


----------



## Proudpiscean (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sooo in! 

I am going to commit to all 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no dessert for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## IntoMyhair (Dec 24, 2007)

What the hell i'm in 
starting point pic




lol i see where i need to cut but i ain't touching it 





^^my cousin it shot





^^ 1 of my protective styles back shot






^^Front view  I just tried this twist out and it looks good 

I'm going to start with 2 sessions and see where that will go 


I am going to commit to *Two *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be. No logging in to lhcf for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## redd (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be drinking nothing but water  for an entire month*.* I already know I will be violating b/c my hair needs a good trim.

I currently have micro braids and will post my starting point probably near the end of session one. Then maybe I can have a pic for my avatar.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Dec 24, 2007)

am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no chocolate for 2 weeks______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## dlove (Dec 24, 2007)

Dlove is in. ​I am going to commit to __all_4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fried food for a month_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## BotanyGrl (Dec 24, 2007)

I am going to commit to _*_4_*_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _*no hair products for two weeks (Two weeks is a long time in my PJ world!)_*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'll add my starting pic after Christmas.
​


----------



## michellevanessa (Dec 25, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of 2008 LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no impulse purchases for a month (say word!)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My pics will post by week's end...
__________________
Currently: Shoulder length
Goal: BSL (12/08)


Hair type: 3C


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2007)

[Sign me up. 

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.  My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *7 days on the master cleanse - yuck!!.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*

(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​[/quote]

My starting point is in my siggy. I don't know how to post side by side pics so I'll use my fotki as a way of tracking my progress. I am mostly going to be wearing a weave or wig as my protective styling.  

My birthday is in October, Am I allowed to sport my new hair growth for just that day only, then resume my protective styling the next day?


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 25, 2007)

I have lots of thin ends and I plan on gradually trimming them off. I know it's against the rules but can I still join


----------



## SouthernJewel (Dec 25, 2007)

I am going to commit to *TWO* session of LHCF Bootcamp. 

I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture taken 12/12/07:





No heat
Protective styling only
Co-washing _atleast _1x week
Relaxing 12 wks post only
Moisturizing 1x daily
​​​


----------



## Starburst954 (Dec 25, 2007)

I am going to commit to *the first 2 sessionserplexed* of LHCF Bootcamp to see how it goes.. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to *drink water for a whole month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
(my pic is my avatar)​


----------



## Queen V (Dec 25, 2007)

I am going to commit to 1 session of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no sugary foods for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*(starting pic to come Jan. 1)*​


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 26, 2007)

Alli77 said:


> I will commit to the first session of Bootcamp. I plan on doing mainly rollersets and keep ing my hair wrapped up. I wear hats alot in the winter and I wear a silk scarf to product my hair. I will be strict with the buns, updos and an occasional twistout/braidouts or braids(favorite). If I mess up, my punishment will be no weaves!


 

ETA: here are my starting pics


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to commit to all 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be do 30 extra min in the gym   (but I will not violate the Rules I promise ) I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Tallone (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *3 hours of exercising everyday for one week. *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
Starting photo below
I used my pass for session 1 (2nd photo) Its getting there


----------



## lilamae (Dec 26, 2007)

i get so excited everytime I see this thread! sorry for the pointless post


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 26, 2007)

I wish I could join , but since I just BC'd again, my TWA isn't long enough to do any protective styling.  I'll have to wait till 2009, then.


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to commit to _at least 3 ___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____No relaxers until I get my hair care regimen back in line__________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture located in my siggy:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​


----------



## Sassafrass (Dec 27, 2007)

_I messed up my hair for the '07 so I am starting over.  My hair is actually longer, all the newgrowth is shrinking it.  Hope this year brings big changes to my tresses!  

(yes that's the beloved in the background!)
_
_
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2 _months_no_products_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture*:_


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 27, 2007)

*For now, *I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no LHCF for 2 weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will making by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

runrunrunner said:


> how often do we update for bootcamp?


 
Monthly...I will post an update thread every month.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Aggie said:


> My birthday is in October, Am I allowed to sport my new hair growth for just that day only, then resume my protective styling the next day?


 
If you wear a low manipulation style for that day, then it will not violate bootcamp rules.  If you style requires direct heat or a lot of manipulation, then you can use your session pass for that style.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I wish I could join , but since I just BC'd again, my TWA isn't long enough to do any protective styling. I'll have to wait till 2009, then.


 
You can still participate by doing low manipulation styling.  There are also weaves and wigs that you could do with a TWA that would be protective.  So feel free to join for 2008!!


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Dec 27, 2007)

lilamae said:


> i get so excited everytime I see this thread! sorry for the pointless post


 
Love the excitement!!


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 27, 2007)

Heh, I'm excited too! Bootcamp has encouraged me to find a new protective style - already - and I think I'm in love, as it suits me SO well, and keeps DH happy, too... I'll have to take a picture tomorrow, so I can keep it in mind.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in, this is Wonderful and I will commit, I have been back and forth with being natural or tex-laxed, I decided to just stick with Tex-laxed! This is my Very First Time Joining the BootCamp!!! I am very excited!!! Even though I have half an inch of hair, I will of course do only Low manipulations LOL!!! Co-wash everyother day and apply S-curl. But when I get a little more length I will cornrow it and apply a Comb attachment bun. Hopefully by Feburary I can do that. Wigs & Weaves just don't work with me LOL!!! I have tried it and it drove me crazy!!!!



I am going to commit to* __4__* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __No New Products_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:* In My Avitar​


----------



## Cinnabuns (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to commit to * 4 sessions * of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be * going on a  lemon, cayenne pepper, molasses juice fast and water for a month.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## kellie7777 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2x exercise. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: my avatar (camera died- no other recent pics)*​


----------



## trinimonpeaches (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello everyone I am new here and I would also like to join the boot camp

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 

*Current Length: APL*
*APL-BSL 08 Challenge {5/08}*
*BSL 08 Challenge {8/08}*
*BSL-MBL 08 Challenge {11/08}*
*MBL 09 Challenge {2/09}*
*MBL-WL 09 Challenge {5/09}*
*WL 09 Challenge {8/09}*


Here is my starting point picture:http://public.fotki.com/trinimonpeaches/starting-point/011.html
 


http://public.fotki.com/trinimonpeaches/


----------



## AgapeQueen (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## writtenthought (Dec 27, 2007)

i am going to commit for 2 sessions  here's my starting point.


----------



## SJT (Dec 27, 2007)

I am in!!!! I am not certain how to post pictures but will add once I figure it out!

I am going to commit to _2_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___No LHCF for 2 weeks (my worst punishment) _. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


​


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it okay if i don't post actual starting pics until after valentine's day? because im in the valentines day challenge and i'm not taking these cornrows out until its time to reveal and get a touch up and was it said that it's okay to dust and not trim? because my last "trim" was in june and it's about that time but i could prolly get the stylist to "dust" since I don't want a whole chopped off anyway!!


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Dec 27, 2007)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No direct heat on hair & LHCF for 2 weeks *. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## skyborn09 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for a month____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)


----------



## Traycee (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is my starting point below ( Hair is air drying ): Not flat-ironing till March
6 weeks Post Relaxer


----------



## Sunrise (Dec 28, 2007)

Newbie here!!! 

Sign me up. 

Sunrise

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new products for 2 weeks.   I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*

Coming!!! Will post in a day or, two.​
*Update: 30th December 2007*


----------



## MsMaysRus (Dec 28, 2007)

I really excited about this challenge.....My goal is to get to BSL by Dec. 08  ​
I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no fried foods for 2 months_________._ I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture: Will be my Avatar picture*​


----------



## tocktick (Dec 28, 2007)

i'd really love to join 

I, tocktick,am going to commit to __*4*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no clothes/accessories shopping* for a month  . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

my starting pics are here & here!

best of luck to everyone on the challenge


----------



## Jhuidah (Dec 28, 2007)

Joining up!  Can't wait to get it started!  I feel like I haven't retained any length in 2007 and would love to turn that around in 2008.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fried food for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here are my starting point pictures:













Sorry some are fuzzy; I haven't figured out to take a good, focused shot of myself yet.


----------



## Coolata (Dec 29, 2007)

I am new to LHCF and would love to join this challenge. This forum has given hope and inspiration. 

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___no new shoes for 2months___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*
http://public.fotki.com/Lusting4Hair/


pw in profile​


----------



## freshlikemoi (Dec 29, 2007)

Fresh is in. I will not have pictures up until next weekend. I am so happy to be in this challenge. I plan to weave it up...


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in ... This shouldn't be too hard for me since I have been doing protective styling & low manipulation & no heat since my BC in July '06..this challenge will keep me on track and inspire me to keep on keepin' on!​ 
I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 
*NO Internet/NO sweets/NO Law & Order for 1 week (VERY HARD FOR ME)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture: (More pics in my fotki)*​


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to commit to _3I am going to commit to ​___3(1,2,4)_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __NO M&S FOODS FOR AMONTH_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge! 
STARTING LENGTH SL​


----------



## misslynn4x4 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in...my first challenge. 



I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be drinking water for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 




*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## KarmaKarmaDarling (Dec 29, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No LHCF for two weeks.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting point will be in my Fotki
Okay Ladies Let's Get It On​


----------



## Queen V (Dec 30, 2007)

My starting point pic has been uploaded to my fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/QueenV/


----------



## jgg (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in for two sessions.  My punishment will be no internet for a week!!! My photos are in my fotki.  My goal is full shoulder lenghth.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 3 workouts in one day. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​*I'm still working on my nape catching up with my crown. *​


----------



## 20perlz (Dec 30, 2007)

In! I am committing to 4 sessions of bootcamp for the 08. I will post starting point pictures after my retouch. I hope to make BSL and maybe even MBL this year (here's hopin). My consequence for breaking bootcamp rules will be water only for a month. (I saw another poster with this and I knew that for me this would be ultimate torture).


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 30, 2007)

I will commit to the first and probably second session. I have to learn how to master a nice, sleek, bouncy rollerset though! I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's Do It!!!!

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no favorite desserts for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fried food for a month__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

My starting point:


----------



## Body&Shine (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no new hair products for 1 month & No LHCF for 1 week_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
I got good growth 1st time around. I am going to give it a try again.


----------



## Theo (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in for 1 session(my first ever!!!). My punishment will be... an extra 1/2 hour of exercise for 1 week. I'll post my starting point as soon as I get a fotki lol.


----------



## Sanndy (Dec 30, 2007)

Im in!!! I am going to commit to the  last __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no coffee for 30 dyas. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​I would love to commit to all 4 sessions, but im on on vacation and i wont be taking my hair down until mid Jan. so i wont be able to submit pics by the 1st.


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 30, 2007)

*I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be exercise 2x/day M-Sat for 2wks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*
​


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2 extra weeks of bootcamp. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
 

Starting pic:


----------



## Mom23 (Dec 30, 2007)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* 150 extra crunches* on my AB workouts. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
​





 rollerset length






 Airdried


----------



## TrendySocialite (Dec 31, 2007)

K, I'm nervous, but I'm gonna do it...LOL Yay me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going to commit to 2 sessions (Sessions 1 and 3) of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no Starbucks for 1 month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*




I have a wedding on April 12 and want a fly do for that. But I will probably be so into my routine that I continue doing it anyway through Session 2, just take an emergency pass that weekend. I am going to begin my phony pony and fall collection tomorrow.

I go to the hair salon on Thursdays. So I will pre-poo the night before. Then get a rollerset and wrap. I'll probably wear that through the weekend and will be in a protective style Monday until my appt. on Thursday morning.

I look forward to the support and bonding that you all will provide.​


----------



## vandidix (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO JUNK FOOD FOR 1 WEEK. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting picture (taken on 12.26.07).  So excited!!


​


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in and will attach starting pic _(which is not much different than avatar) _this evening.

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new credit cards  * _(could be a positive and negative)_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
I'm getting good info for protective styles, and because I don't really have the time to fuss with styles this will work out great!!

Thanks for the challenge


----------



## Moonxyz (Dec 31, 2007)

am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fried foods for 1 week and no internet for 1 week _____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Can't wait, my goal is to reach bra strap before fall 08.


----------



## shelly25 (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here's my starting point picture:


----------



## tottzu (Jan 1, 2008)

I couldn't load this in my original post. So, here are my starting point photos.


----------



## Anancy (Jan 1, 2008)

Mom23 said:


> I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* 150 extra crunches* on my AB workouts. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mom23, just took a snoop in your fotki, your rollerset pic looks great.


----------



## ChoZyn (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to the first 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no candy for 2 weeks (for me that's alot) and then I will have to finish the last 2 sessions of bootcamp. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

This is my starting point!!!


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 1, 2008)

Count me in!!!! 
I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no internet for a week_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! Hopefully I can be close to midback by the end of the 4th session.
My starting point:






Dont pay attention to the date on the pics. I didn't set the camera.


----------



## KatKronicles (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be* 1 week not lurking/posting on the forum*on .


----------



## Crissi (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _ban myself from lhcf for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 1, 2008)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> *Due to popular demand ...here is the sign-up thread for 2008 LHCF Bootcamp!!! Click HERE to view some of the 2007 Bootcamp results. **For 2007 vets, please note the changes in the number of sessions and rule structure. *
> 
> *Everyone, please include your STARTING POINT PICTURE with your sign-up post. Thanks!*​
> *LHCF BOOTCAMP is the ULTIMATE *
> ...



** ​ 


I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no new hair products . I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*

(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​ Since this is basically what I do already, this will be no biggie for me. It will be fun to quarterly have the main starter of this challenge have us post pics, so we and others can see where we're at!!! 

http://public.fotki.com/ajargon02/december-2007/december-2007/10012821.html
the pic in the link above was taken 12/25/07. I think that's a good starting point to see what will happen for this year. After cutting so much off and doing protective styling most of this year (minus 7 trims )I didn't do to bad with retention. I really need to not trim off so much though when I do trim. Plus it's really cool to see my shrinkage in action! This photo was taken with no product in my hair. I had just rinsed out my henna and dc tx. Happy retaining and growing ladies!!!! Can't wait to see your updates!!!


----------



## nisha2004 (Jan 1, 2008)

*I* am going to commit to *1 *session (for now) of LHCF 2008 Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no carbs for a month*. My starting picture will be in the January 08 fotki folder! Lets work this ladies!​


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2008)

*Good luck to all!  *


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jan 1, 2008)

I didnt post a start up pic, nor did I say which of the two terms I would commit to... I'm going to commint to ALL FOUR now...  I've finally weened myself off of the flat iron, and I havent touched a curling iron in I don't know how long! So here's my starting pic and happy hair growing all!


----------



## Lute (Jan 1, 2008)

Well  I'm in.. I actually did a BC...  I didnt put in a perm for like more than 4 years but my hair was damage to excessive heat. Dominican blowouts changed the texture of my hair and was breaking like crazy. I learned alot playing with heat like that is like russian roulette. But Its my fault cause I didnt DC enough, or asked them to put any heat protectants in my hair.

So I decided to start fresh when i asked my mom to help me cut it but she refused to and clipped only the ends. Went up to my room, took the scissors again and chopped everything off. Was in so much shock... very freeing experience... I dont think I would have the balls to do it again. I still have the locks of hair in a bag in my drawer. (MUST HIDE THE EVIDENCE)
Ran out the house before she could question me again and got my hair braded as planned.

I am going to commit to _*4*___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ___*no more video games/mmorpg's for a 6 months*____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I should've taken the side and back view but this is the photo I took at the salon on December 27th

*Quick question though. Those who BC and then put braids did you follow the c&g method.  To keep the dirt that piles up in the braid out of the hair.  Did your braids fall out? Washing my hair often worries me. I usually wash my hair once a month (bad idea) or to the point it smells bad.*


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for one week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!My starting point picture is in my signature.


----------



## Gemini350z (Jan 1, 2008)

Today is the start of something great!!   let me go hide my flat irons and curling irons.  Sucks because I just bought a Sedu and FHI this past month!


----------



## Anancy (Jan 1, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Sounds great!!!!!  Im with SoOoNY on this one and going to commit to the last 3 sessions.  Im thinking of having my hair straightened next year once my braids are out.
> 
> Anyhoo I am going to commit to sessions *2,3 and 4* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no ice-cream for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> My starting pic is the one in my signature, and i'll have a new one once i start in April.



I change my mind, i'll commit to the whole 4 sessions now.  I onl want to straighten my hair once and im not even sure if i'll actually do it, but if i do i'll use my free card.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jan 1, 2008)

i'm joining in on this one. One session for me please! i already have braids in that i finished today. i will relax in time for my birthday in april and i had better be APL by then! right now im a bit past shoulder length in the the front and about 2 inches from APL in the back. my consequence will be no facebook for a week. ouch!


----------



## guudhair (Jan 1, 2008)

Lute said:


> *Quick question though. Those who BC and then put braids did you follow the c&g method. To keep the dirt that piles up in the braid out of the hair. Did your braids fall out? Washing my hair often worries me. I usually wash my hair once a month (bad idea) or to the point it smells bad.*


 
I did exactly what you did in Nov...and I didn't wash until a month later (nasty I know) but none of my braids fell out...I'm not familiar with the C&G method so I guess that means no, I didn't follow it.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 1, 2008)

Sign me up for session 1! Violating? No LHCF for a WEEK. Oops. Forgot the sign up form.:

I am going to commit to  (1) sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO LHCF for a week! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 
~*Janelle~*     ​


----------



## Mom23 (Jan 1, 2008)

Anancy said:


> Hey Mom23, just took a snoop in your fotki, your rollerset pic looks great.


 
Thank You Anancy!!


----------



## rahlee22 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello all and happy new year!!!!  I am new to LHCF, and I just noticed how beautiful and healthy everyone's hair is (and I want the same for myself, lol).


I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be (outside of my hair being worse than it already is? lol) A veggie ONLY diet for 2 weeks!. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I put my hair pics on that Fotki website (member name rahlee22)...I wanted to cut & paste right now, but the server is down.


----------



## pringe (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok i'm in! (deep breath) 

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp., for now.  My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be hmm.., an extra 100 jake runs, 100 extra push ups and 100 extra situps (dam, i can't cheat at all!). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm currently still a part of the C & G challenge so I'll just continue that and when I'm done with it (Feb) just pic up with my hair in protective styles.
Trying to upload my starting point pic.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to the first 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​ 

OMG I CANT BELIEVE I AM DOING THIS...LETS DO THIS LIKE BRUTUS LADIES...


----------



## mrsmercery (Jan 1, 2008)

I am having a tough time with my pictures. The picture in my signature was taken on November 25th (the file exceeds the limit, as attachment...) My hair grew about an inch since.


----------



## SkeeWeeTPie (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I decided to join, but this is my first opportunity to post. I initially thought that this challenge was too hardcore for me, but LCHF hasn't let me down so for so I'm going to give it a go. Please see my "before" pics in my fotki (I couldn't attach them to this post - pw in profile). I'm looking forward to this challenge, and I plan on persevering through all four sessions. My goal for LHCF Bootcamp 2008 is to retain length so that I achieve APL for my longest layer, and collarbone for my shortest layer. Here we go!


----------



## SkeeWeeTPie (Jan 2, 2008)

P.S. My punishment for violating the rules is no chocolate for a week.



SkeeWeeTPie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I decided to join, but this is my first opportunity to post. I initially thought that this challenge was too hardcore for me, but LCHF hasn't let me down so for so I'm going to give it a go. Please see my "before" pics in my fotki (I couldn't attach them to this post - pw in profile). I'm looking forward to this challenge, and I plan on persevering through all four sessions. My goal for LHCF Bootcamp 2008 is to retain length so that I achieve APL for my longest layer, and collarbone for my shortest layer. Here we go!


----------



## ImFree27 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in im going to do one session for now, if I mess up I wont eat any sweets for a week.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 2, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in and will attach starting pic _(which is not much different than avatar) _this evening.
> 
> I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new credit cards  * _(could be a positive and negative)_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> I'm getting good info for protective styles, and because I don't really have the time to fuss with styles this will work out great!!
> ...


 
Starting Pic:


----------



## ronakajones (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __Having to wear my hair in a num for 1 week straight__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)​


----------



## aquariangirl (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no new products for one WHOLE month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting point in my siggy.​


----------



## pazyamor (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be An extra hour of studying ever night for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*​ 
p.s. please excuse my tardiness, I've been looking forward to this challenge for months now. I am so excited about this.


----------



## ctbernard76 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no eyebrow waxing for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## MsJellie (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm late in posting  but, I did actually start bootcamp yesterday once my SIL cornrowed my hair)!  So, here goes the official statement:

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp.  My consequence for violating Bootcamp rules will be no visiting any of my gossip blogs or LHCF for 1 week!  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge.


I will post my starting picture once I get home (currently at work).


----------



## glam- (Jan 2, 2008)

_Okay, I've debated and debated and debated and finally decided to do it._

I am going to commit to _2_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fast food for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will edit and add my starting point pic when I get home from work.


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be one month of not buying any new products. I'm going to start off with just one session and hopefully I will have the guts and will to do more!!! I'm in braids right now but I just got them a week and a half ago so I will post pics of me right before I got braids. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! ​


----------



## jgg (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no internet for a week.

Current length:neck length


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *an extra 20 minutes on the treadmill plus 200 situps*. I'm striving for great hair by the summer! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! My starting pic is attached, it's the same as my avatar.​


----------



## stallion (Jan 2, 2008)

Im new to lhcf count me in!!


----------



## mimico96 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am going to commit to *2* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new products for a month and no lhcf for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I figure I can always increase to 3 or 4 after the first 2 sessions.  My hair is in a weave right now, so I don't have a starting point pic.  I have one from June 2007 when I cut my hair to about 2 or 3 inches, but it's grown a bit since then.  I promise to post a pic as soon as I get this off my hair, which will be in about a week.​


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 3, 2008)

brownsugarflyygirl said:


> *4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or
> Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles​


 
Again, I'm new, so I want to make sure I understand this correctly. Since joining the challenge, I've worn my hair in a bun (I think it's a bun..pony in back..tucked and pinned under?).

My question relates to "lo/no mani"...

I'm spraying my hair nightly with protein..oiling scalp with eo mix and sealing my ends with coconut oil...baggying ends...scarf and bonnet.

In the morning I wake..kind of smoothing the top...satin scrunchie and that's it.

Would that be considered lo or no maintenance?

- when I wash on Friday will there be extreme shedding/matting since I did nothing to my hair during the week? 

Just curious as to what I should expect because I've never gone a week without running a comb through my hair 

Thanks, ladies, for your responses


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm down for 4 sessions of bootcamp. Consequences for violating: 15 extra minutes on my elliptical for a week. I'm very excited about the progress to be made.
These are my starting pics.







 December Puff






 December Flat Ironed (Maxiglide 1st temp setting)






 January 2008. Dry and oiled before a wash. 

Oh and this is probably my intro post to LHCF...but i've been here for a bit. I'm ready to play now


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 4, 2008)

any thoughts, ladies?



It~Can~Grow said:


> Again, I'm new, so I want to make sure I understand this correctly. Since joining the challenge, I've worn my hair in a bun (I think it's a bun..pony in back..tucked and pinned under?).
> 
> My question relates to "lo/no mani"...
> 
> ...


----------



## chinadoll (Jan 4, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Again, I'm new, so I want to make sure I understand this correctly. Since joining the challenge, I've worn my hair in a bun (I think it's a bun..pony in back..tucked and pinned under?).
> 
> My question relates to "lo/no mani"...
> 
> ...


 

I'm not Brownsuga but I think I can answer your questions (in red) : ) HTH


----------



## vandidix (Jan 4, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Would that be considered lo or no maintenance?
> 
> - when I wash on Friday will there be extreme shedding/matting since I did nothing to my hair during the week?
> 
> ...



I would definitely consider that lo mani, esp. since you're bunning. Applying regular maintenance products is expected.  

I don't think you'll experience any more shedding than you would if you were combing daily.  Probably less.

HTH


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I've been lurking around this site for ages and I would love to join this challenge.  I'm also a member of BHM forum and all of you have truly given me inspiration and tons of good, healthy hair information.

I am going to commit to _3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _double my workout for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*

Grazing APL, hope to be MBL by December '08.






​


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 4, 2008)

i hope the reveals are this long! I'll join when i get my laptop battery.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 5, 2008)

Please count me in...I hope it's not too late! 

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 2x my normal exercise for two weeks and no LHCF website for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 5, 2008)

i havent been around these parts in a bit (since around the december 27th)...

 but i've mostly been leaving my hair alone
 it's in twists that i put in a week ago
 and i've hardly SEEN my hair this past week
 i cleansed, conditioned and moisturized really good tonight
 and i'll be leaving it alone this week, too.

 i love not doing my hair as much...
 hahaha

 hope you've all been doing beautifully!


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Jan 5, 2008)

IS IT TOO LATE TO JOIN?? 
please i just joined LHCF yesterday lol
if not...

I am going to commit to _4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no LHCF for 2 weeks__. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Current lengths: neck length and chin length


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 5, 2008)

Tomarrow is reveal day! I'm doing my rollerset tonight! Can't wait to see everyone's starting point pics!


----------



## misspriss (Jan 5, 2008)

I unofficially joined a few days ago, but I think I forgot to post, so I'm in   YAY for healthier hair in '08!


----------



## ChinkyeyedQT (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it too late to join? If count me in!!! PLEASE!!!

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to *drink nothing but water for a month*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## outt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for joining late.....I just joined this site a few days ago, so I wasn't able to join until now. I'm excited and determined to make it all the way through. ​

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no sweets for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*​ 





​


----------



## Vinyl (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to have to use an emergency pass for this session, all my plans to get my hair re-braided have fallen through and it's been more than five days since I took them out. =(


----------



## 2cool4u (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in for sure!!

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no going to the garden for a full month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:





Starsa ^^
__________________
I LHCF Bootcamp!


----------



## TriniStarr (Jan 8, 2008)

I am NEW and i would like to join 2008 LHCR Boothcamp.  Since i signed up late and do not have pics to submit at this time, can i sign up for all 3 sessions going forward?

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no type of shopping for 2 full month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will post my starting pics the start of the 2 session.

Note to self: Start purchasing ALL hair products for session 2,3, and 4!!!!


----------



## keeperathome (Jan 8, 2008)

Count me in I hope it is not to late! 

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *No* *sweets for 2 weeks & Only water for 2 weeks*. I am 
excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! ​


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

This is officially my first LHCF post ever and I just had to join this challenge.  I recently BC'd and I am very excited to gain as much length as possible this year.
I will post pictures soon. I am so happy to join you ladies in such a supportive community of women!  

Thanks!


----------



## Petite One (Jan 9, 2008)

From the kind urging of lilamae, I've decided to join too.  Here are some starting pics:


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are the RULES:
1. No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
2. No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
3. Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
4. Wear Only Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or
5. Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles

I'm in, I'm always late  The pic is below. This will be the first time I do all these things together.  I did them one by one (first, I cut out heat, second I started low manipulation) but I feel doing them all together will take me to the next level.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

Petite One said:


> From the kind urging of lilamae, I've decided to join too. Here are some starting pics:


 

Petite One, I am so glad to see you here, for a Minute I thought I was the only one with a "Britney Cut"  So good luck to you! I am very excited to see my hair in December LOL!!!!!


----------



## Petite One (Jan 11, 2008)

NappyParadise said:


> Petite One, I am so glad to see you here, for a Minute I thought I was the only one with a "*Britney Cut*"  So good luck to you! I am very excited to see my hair in December LOL!!!!!



LOL! Thanks girl.  I hated to do it, but it was necessary and I felt liberated afterwards.  Felt even better when I actually started to get _some_ hair growing on my head. Have you seen tetbelle's avatar? She is showing off her extra cute short cut too.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jan 11, 2008)

Petite One said:


> LOL! Thanks girl. I hated to do it, but it was necessary and I felt liberated afterwards. Felt even better when I actually started to get _some_ hair growing on my head. Have you seen tetbelle's avatar? She is showing off her extra cute short cut too.


 
I am gonna go find her now!!


----------



## runwaydream (Jan 16, 2008)

yes i kno im late.. sorry. im dedicating myself to 2 sessions and then continue on from there. my punishment for not following the rules is water for a week. for some reason my pic wont show up cause i guess it exceeds the limits but its on my profile..


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no fast food for a week (I can't believe I'm saying that). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*
(Please add no later than January 1, 2008)


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm so tempted to flat iron! I think I'm going to use my pass this weekend for church. Ill take the hit later on in March when want to do it. I need to think of a better punishment though


----------



## Traycee (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh sorry ladies ...........I forgot to tell you guys that I took an emergency pass Sunday after I relaxed...I lightly flat ironed to check length........I won't flat iron again till March for my B-day....Pics in fotiki and below


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 16, 2008)

My friend told me that I should just flat iron the back row to check for length but of course, once you pop you just cant stop..i ended up doing my whole head . The pictures are in my fotki lol


----------



## Halimah (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it to late to join I want to sign up I havnt been using heat anyway only a sit in dryer


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Oops,my bad! I flat ironed my hair this past weekend...but I did rollerset it first instead of blowfrying like I usually do


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 17, 2008)

i used a blowdryer to stretch my hair out for twists
 i wont use this method anymore, though

i'll just do banding and let it dry naturally
when i re-do them

i'll be keeping these twists in for 6 weeks

wont be using heat (of any kind) until december

hope everyone's doing well!!!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Jan 17, 2008)

Check out my growth in my siggy...WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## NubianQueen (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry ladies, I KNOW I am late, but I gotta join this challenge!

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be me getting up an hour early EVERY day for one month! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:
 (coming soon, you know I gotta get my cousin, MsPortugal, to take and post my pic!)


----------



## ricochet (Jan 20, 2008)

NubianQueen said:


> Sorry ladies, I KNOW I am late, but I gotta join this challenge!
> 
> I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be me getting up an hour early EVERY day for one month! I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> 
> ...



I am super late too but...as you all know, I am a bit of a lurker but I am going to do my best to be a lil more active with the board than I have been in the past.  I hope it's not too late to officially sign up, even though I have already started the challenge before I knew it had a name .  I hope my sign up is accepted.  I hope to be an inspiration to those who have grown their hair and chopped it off out of boredom and changes in life events.

I am going to commit to 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no hair accessory shopping for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
See my starting point in my siggy (I don't know how to actually post a pic in a message yet but I am learning.) 
**Update**Well I think I learned how to add the pic...here goes...(previewing first)...I think it worked!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been a bad girl.  I used my flat iron more than 2x...  But I forgot to state that I've resolved to start Boot Camp in session 2.  So forgive me, I had to bow to take care of my hair the way I feel I need to right now.  I needed practice with Braidouts, twistouts, etc etc.  My hair is doing extremely well though, had some growth and retaining so I'm not complaining. 

In any case, I'll be joining you ladies again starting in session 2.


----------



## laketta (Jan 20, 2008)

I am going to commit to _4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _No fast food places for 30 days (I love fast food places man)___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:

Jan 13, 2008









Thank goodness for the one freebie pass.


----------



## Queen V (Jan 20, 2008)

I used my pass today, because I had a relaxer put in today (I was at 8 weeks, and I REALLY needed it - I was beginning to have breakage), and my substitute stylist (my regular girl is on vacation) used some heat during the styling process.  I think what I'm doing is working, though - the stylist was really impressed with how healthy my hair was compared to most of the other ladies that she worked with, and I'm definitely retaining length - APL may be closer than I had anticipated!

I'm enjoying it now, but tomorrow it goes back up into the bun.


----------



## Traycee (Jan 20, 2008)

Queen V said:


> I used my pass today, because I had a relaxer put in today (I was at 8 weeks, and I REALLY needed it - I was beginning to have breakage), and my substitute stylist (my regular girl is on vacation) used some heat during the styling process.  I think what I'm doing is working, though - the stylist was really impressed with how healthy my hair was compared to most of the other ladies that she worked with, and I'm definitely retaining length - APL may be closer than I had anticipated!
> 
> I'm enjoying it now, but tomorrow it goes back up into the bun.



PICS>>>>>>>> I wanna see!!!


----------



## itsdiddy (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm late but I will join the LHCF for the new year

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _not talking to a certain someone for an entire week (a big punishment). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Determined22 (Jan 21, 2008)

I used my pass on Saturday, Jan 19.  It did feel good to have my hair down for the first time in almost 3 months, but it went right back up on Sunday.


----------



## princessdi (Jan 21, 2008)

I used my pass this past weekend.  We went out to celebrate my husband's birthday and I wanted to look nice for him, but it's back up and I'm good to go for the rest of the session!


----------



## Queen V (Jan 21, 2008)

Traycee said:


> PICS>>>>>>>> I wanna see!!!


 
Thanks for asking - I'll be doing my fotki update on Feb. 1 - I'm trying to commit to doing it at the same time each month.  (I'm so obsessive-compulsive.)


----------



## Neala21 (Jan 21, 2008)

I used my pass on Saturday to get a relaxer. I haven't taken pics yet but I will. Other than that I have been really good. I was 9 weeks post and had 1.5 new growth. So i am back on track.

I also got my nose pierced this weekend (didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would and Im glad i got it...really cute)


----------



## _belle (Jan 21, 2008)

*I always miss the good stuff!  Imma do bootcamp WITHOUT signing up. . . I'll SHOW YOU GUYS!!!!!! *


----------



## skyborn09 (Jan 22, 2008)

I flat ironed my hair the other day because I haven't done it in so long plus I wanted to see the thickness and length. I may post pictures in my fotki!


----------



## mikisha (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi im new to this forum but I would like to join the boot camp. I have no idea how to get my pictures on the website I'm kind of new with computers please help.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hi Ladies, check out my fotki for all my protective styling wigs and falls  *I will be wearing throughout this challenge and the 2008 WIG Challenge. This is so much fun. I haven't had to use any of my passes as yet as I haven't done anything with my hair except wash, treat and deep condition it and returned immediately and happily to my protective styling. 

Here's the link to my fotki:-


http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/protective-styling/protective-styling/

Please as you stop by, leave a comment letting me know which ones you like. Enjoy!


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 26, 2008)

I so in for the complete four sessions


----------



## itsdiddy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm in for the long haul but any one on here have really fine 4a hair? I do and its only been 5 weeks post relaxer but I'm scared of the two textures (of the NG and my fine strands) causing breakage but I'm trying to avoid that blow dryer (i refuse to give up a pass this early in the game) Any advice? Oh and I just bought ome aphogee 2 in 1 protein - I heard that will stop breakage... is it true?


Newbie - itsdiddy


----------



## discodumpling (Jan 28, 2008)

Checking in Ladies! 

So far so good. I wore my hair out for a week  and paid dearly for it with many broken ends. I'm braided back up for at least the next three weeks. I'll be following my usual regimine of co-washing or rinsing & oiling daily. 

Happy Hairgrowing


----------



## camibella (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just posting an end of month update. So far so good. I've only been using protective styles; gator clipping / and bunning. It seems my new growth is making it harder to do these styles but I'm still going. Now that I'm in a cold climate I'm trying to learn how to take care of my hair during the winter seasons. I mostly focus on keeping my ends moisturized to prevent drying and breakage  . I'm also doing co-washes every other day using my oh so lovely Suave Tropical Coconut with added oils. I shampoo whenever my hair feels as though there's buildup, maybe once a month (if that).

I am not to sure with my growth yet as my new growth won't show the stretched length but it does feel much healthier. I've starting using silk/satin scarves as sort of a headband around my hair to protect it from the cold, I have to find more to match with whatever I wear when I go out.

Still continuing with no heat, and lo mani. At home my hair stays tied down in a satin scarf and rarely do I wake up with it off; still focusing on trying to sleep without all the turning.

Well thats my update. HHG To all participants of this bootcamp!
​


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 28, 2008)

So far, this has been a breeze - I'm in a wear your hair up for a year challenge on TLHC, which perfectly supports Bootcamp. I've more or less got my every two week plan ironed out, and I'm excited to see just how MUCH hair I retain...... reallly excited!


----------



## mikal (Jan 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no shopping for 3 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

but i have a question - i have a partial weave, and my hair is just relaxed after 7 years (on the top) but my hair gets very frizzy. what do i do at that point without direct heat? please help. i lost some hair and my hairline so i believe that this would be good for me. also i started using MN and evoo mixture on my hair at nite and taking multivitamins, cod liver oil and kerastase's densitive as supplements. any suggestions?


----------



## Shun78 (Jan 29, 2008)

I used my pass for this past weekend. I went to a reunion banquet at my old high school so I went to the dominican salon to get my hair washed. I am 11 weeks post with lots of new growth, but now my hair is silky straight. I am almost at BSL . Mid-March I should be there!

I have decided to transition so I am back to low mani and protective styles!


----------



## Moroni (Jan 29, 2008)

itsdiddy said:


> I'm in for the long haul but any one on here have really fine 4a hair? I do and its only been 5 weeks post relaxer but I'm scared of the two textures (of the NG and my fine strands) causing breakage but I'm trying to avoid that blow dryer (i refuse to give up a pass this early in the game) Any advice? Oh and I just bought ome aphogee 2 in 1 protein - I heard that will stop breakage... is it true?
> 
> 
> Newbie - itsdiddy


 
I have really fine 4a hair, and I made it to 9 weeks before relaxing.  I henna weekly, use a lot of coconut milk and avocado prepoos, and do the carmel treatments during the last 3 weeks of stretching.  I cannot use hardcore proteins at all without breakage, so I avoid them.  I'm in the LHCF 2008 bootcamp, so I rollerset, mostly.  I use the scarf method also during the last 4 or so weeks.  HTH


----------



## lucky8502 (Jan 29, 2008)

This challenge came at the right time I was getting weak with the heat 

here is my starting pic 

I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ______no rollersetting for 2 weeks_________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## SafieN (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi

I am sort of a newbie.  I saw the challenge late and i wanted to join.

I am going to commit to *4 *sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new products for two months*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
​


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 1, 2008)

things are going well.

 i've been in this protective (twists) for 16 days so far.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 1, 2008)

Doing ok, it's really hard not to pick up that flat iron but I've been strong. I've been doing alot of protective styles and rollersets and my hair does feel strong.


----------



## Tallone (Feb 1, 2008)

Im really anxious to blow this out and see my progress. I think I will use this quarters pass for V Day with my husband, if Not I'll just wait until the end of March


----------



## Queen V (Feb 1, 2008)

Updated fotki with this month's update pic...I was feeling great about my progress until I looked at the pics of this month and last month side by side.   Not doing as well as I thought; maybe next month'll be better.


----------



## Gemini350z (Feb 1, 2008)

I am still hanging in there. My newgrowth is out of hand might decide to relax tonight.


----------



## Traycee (Feb 1, 2008)

Took a pass today....why I didn't wait till Feb 14th..I don't know ....Pic in Fotki


----------



## mz. new~new (Feb 5, 2008)

i actually started a similar challenge (okay, okay, it's pretty much the same one! lol.) through another site so i'm in by default, iguess.​ 

I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. ​

My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no extra shopping for 2 weeks (no clothes, shoes, fast food, etc.). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​



*Here is my starting point picture:*​ 
January 1st​ 



 

*progress documented in my fotk*​


----------



## Cherry Blossom (Feb 6, 2008)

So, I'm finally posting my first pics!  I can't wait to see how much my hair can grow this year.  I've been good so far; protective styling every day, daily moisturizing, using a satin scarf and a satin pillowcase...I put braids in recently, but I always want to take my braids out a couple of days after I do them so it will be hard to keep them in for three weeks, but I will do it...


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 6, 2008)

i've had these twists in for 3 weeks (21 days) now. 

i decided instead of keeping them for 6 weeks
i'll take them down at day 28 to make a full 4 weeks. 

so, on february 13 
i'll be taking these down
and getting ready to put in new ones. 

things are still good on my side. 
hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## guudhair (Feb 8, 2008)

Will someone give me ideas about styling my hair without heat?...this will be my first time doing my hair since I removed my braids last week...I don't want to get braids/twist/wigs and I don't think I have enough length to roll it...thanks....I REALLY don't want to violate Bootcamp rules!


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm a !!​ 
Hi everyone my name is Ivy and I'm so happy to be here!
I would like to join the challenge effective 2/17/08. I'm geeked because this is my first challenge and I am gonna make it happen!! I feel success coming on!  

I, Ivy, am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no java for a week_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I would like to post my starting picture this weekend. My hair is in box braids until then. I am almost completely 4ab/natural and I would like to start the challenge without this 1-2" of relaxed ends.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Feb 11, 2008)

I saw your comment that you think it's shorter...NO, I don't think so...I think you may have more new growth because you have more texture to your hair so I think it may be some shrinkage from the new growth. 




Queen V said:


> Updated fotki with this month's update pic...I was feeling great about my progress until I looked at the pics of this month and last month side by side.  Not doing as well as I thought; maybe next month'll be better.


----------



## nappity (Feb 11, 2008)

Am still happy doing boot camp- still have hair in twists and will  continue to bun it up.  When the perimeter gets messy I retwist the perimeter.
No progress pics till April when I use my first pass.


----------



## Queen V (Feb 12, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> I saw your comment that you think it's shorter...NO, I don't think so...I think you may have more new growth because you have more texture to your hair so I think it may be some shrinkage from the new growth.


 
Thanks for the comment!  I'm not really discouraged anymore; I think I should avoid talking about my hair while stressed out about my wedding.  I was just in a negative place that day, but I am back on track mentally and am very optimistic about my hair journey.  Patience really is the key, as with everything else in life.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 12, 2008)

I scheduled my relaxer appointment for Saturday but I have to creatively avoid a trim. I don't want to tell this ***** about LHCF, or  that I'm tracking growth progress via photo journal and I don't want her to trim my hair. Last time I got tight rollerset and had to wait until the following week to take progress pictures/length check. I want her to do a roller wrap but I don't think she knows how to do the saran wrap technique. erplexed She hasn't mentioned a trim but I'm pretty sure she'll look at my card/appointment record and see I haven't had a trim since September 2007.  What should I do?


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 12, 2008)

OrangeMoon said:


> I scheduled my relaxer appointment for Saturday but I have to creatively avoid a trim. I don't want to tell this ***** about LHCF, or that I'm tracking growth progress via photo journal and I don't want her to trim my hair. Last time I got tight rollerset and had to wait until the following week to take progress pictures/length check. I want her to do a roller wrap but I don't think she knows how to do the saran wrap technique. erplexed She hasn't mentioned a trim but I'm pretty sure she'll look at my card/appointment record and see I haven't had a trim since September 2007.  What should I do?


 
Tell her you aren't trimming your hair for religious reasons.  That always shuts people up. 

Or, just tell her you don't want/need a trim, tyvm!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 12, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for two weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is my starting point picture:*​


 
I need to add this to my subscriptions....  I am weaving it up . Since I have learned to do them myself I am going to wear them for 5 weeks, rest 1 and then do it again until the end of October. 

The Weave Regimen:
Cowash once a week  (Suave)- Wednesday
Shampoo (CON) DC (Silk Elements) - Saturday 
Oil my scalp with MN mixed in Nairobi hair dress
I may do a EO rinse once a week on Wednesday also.

*I am waiting on my BT and Lenzi (PJ in reform , NOT!!!) anybody got any tips to gain the most effectiveness of either?*


----------



## OrangeMoon (Feb 12, 2008)

nappywomyn said:


> *Tell her you aren't trimming your hair for religious reasons.*  That always shuts people up.
> 
> Or, just tell her you don't want/need a trim, tyvm!


 
Lent! Just in case she doesn't shut up  

Both may work Thanks. I'm taking some products with me too


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 13, 2008)

i will be starting this bootcamp on the 2nd session because i will be out of college and able to do this more effectively. i am lookin foward to this!


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it too late for me to start? My start pic is in the avatar.


----------



## 1st Lady P (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in for Session Two - scared as crap - this is my first challenge!!  Although it doesn't start until April 1, I'm going to get a head start so I'll have it down pack by then!!

I am going to commit to *_1_* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no TV for 2 weeks (oh boy!)*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## 1st Lady P (Feb 14, 2008)

You can tell I'm new at this... here's my picture again!!!


----------



## sydwrites (Feb 16, 2008)

Hopefully you will show pity on me and still let me join. I've been doing a trial run to see if I can hang, and I know I can do it, especially since you said we can use the cool setting 100% on a blowdryer. I have natural hair and I need some help with my shrinkage to even cornrow it. 

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no clothes or hair products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I think my pic size is too big so pics in my fotki, http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew/1st-quarter-updates/​


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

ivyQuietstorm said:


> I'm a !!​
> 
> Hi everyone my name is Ivy and I'm so happy to be here!
> I would like to join the challenge effective 2/17/08. I'm geeked because this is my first challenge and I am gonna make it happen!! I feel success coming on!
> ...


 

Hey Everyone, just checking in.  Although I am late with the pictures, I still started the challenge on time.  Unfortunately i am not ready to get this perm clipped yet.  If I cut it the front of my hair will only be about 2" unstretched!!  I would look crazy!  I'm not ready for that yet.  

In the meantime in between time, I have been wearing my hair in a beautiful short wig.  I've honestly received 20+ complements on it today  and I'm geeked!!  My natural hair is in corn rows to the back with the edges out just in case I decide to wear my fall.  Tomorrow is my shampoo night.  I plan on pre-pooing with Coconut Oil (Vatika).  Keep your fingers crossed for me.  For some reason I'm nervous.  

Here is my starting picture.  It's not the best, but it will have to work until I get a camera.  




Ivy


----------



## Isis77 (Feb 19, 2008)

hi! so, i'm a newbie (freshly out of the lurking closet ) and i was wondering if i could sign up for Boot Camp for the rest of the year?

my pledge:

I am going to commit to 3.5 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NO SWEETS FOR TWO WEEKS!!!

my starting pic in Jan. is attached. i look forward to making it to chin length or longer by December!!!! 
​


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 19, 2008)

Isis77 said:


> hi! so, i'm a newbie (freshly out of the lurking closet ) and i was wondering if i could sign up for Boot Camp for the rest of the year?
> 
> my pledge:
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Isis!  If you get a chance, stop by the newbie's thread.  We've always got the light on!


----------



## kybaby (Feb 22, 2008)

i am also a newbie.. fresh..
i know i'm late but i kind of got a head start on the other 3 sessions.

I am going to commit to  3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no shopping for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

my current length <3





my goal  » below BSL by DECEMBER 08


​


----------



## ivyQuietstorm (Feb 23, 2008)

I am using my pass for the first session today! I went to the shop and officially received the BC. I had all of the perm cut off my hair, so I'm offically natural!! 

I received a Shampoo, DC underhood for 35 minutes normal setting, a blow dry and light press for an accurate trim. Here are additional beginning pictures.


----------



## Body&Shine (Feb 24, 2008)

HI!!! I am a bootcamp member!!! I was wondering when the first check in date? Is it April 1st? I need to know so I can plan a trip to the salon. I would like to have salon hair in my progress pictures!!! 

I completed all three sessions of bootcamp last year and made good progress. I just didn't post progress pictures like I should have. I am trying to do better at it this time though.

Thanks for the reply!!

P.S. Better yet just let me know all four check in dates and then I can plan all 4 appointments.  That would be even better!!!

***I see on the first page of this thread the dates for the sessions. Sorry!!! for this post. I should have just reviewed the bootcamp rules.*****


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 24, 2008)

My hair a year ago after a scissor happy lady got through with it. The last two pics were from last nite


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 24, 2008)

Official starting picture. The last pictures were too small


----------



## Endlesslegs (Feb 24, 2008)

can I join for the last three sessions please? I bc'd at the end of january and here's my staring pic. My punishment for missing out on any thing will be gym everyday for the entire week!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2008)

Arabella said:


> can I join for the last three sessions please? I bc'd at the end of january and here's my staring pic. My punishment for missing out on any thing will be gym everyday for the entire week!


 
Welcome Arabella, just send a pm to Curlidiva so she can add you in, okay?


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey ladies, im a newbie but i have been lurking this topic for a while. So i decided to subscribe. I cant wait to reap the fruits of my labor.​ 
I am going to commit to _*3.5*___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __*doubling up on my exercise and drink only water for 1 month straight*___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
My start pic isnt all that seriouse. I just trimmed my hair tonight so that i would have a fresh start for the challenge.​ 


 
I just made an album in my fotki for this challenge also so that i can keep track easier.​


----------



## cocoaluv (Feb 25, 2008)

I am soooooooooooo excited to see what everyones progress will be by the end of the 4 sessions!!!  I have basically been doing this regi for the past year or so and I think I had great progress. I wish all of you ladies tons of luck


----------



## Valerie (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in.
*I am going to commit to** 4 sessions of LCHF BOOTCAMP.** My consequence of violating Bootchamp Rules will be no gingerbeer of a week. I am excited to see my hair progress.  I will make by participating in this challenge.*

My starting length is http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmith15/starting-point-of-b/startingpointofboot.html


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 25, 2008)

omg i can tell this last half of session 1 is going to be hard for me. i just came from the gym and i am EXTRA sore. I had my guy friend go with me, it makes it much easier to actually have someone there who can work out with you and push you to keep going and to do better.
I realized though that after my work out my hair looks a HOTTTT MESS. I was thinking of cowashing but thats WAY too much manipulation..do you ladies have any suggestions on what i should do to my hair after work outs?​


----------



## maymajesty (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope to get some pics done this week.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am going to commit to __4__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no junk food for a month______________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Queen V (Feb 29, 2008)

My March check-in pic (a day early) is uploaded to my fotki.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok. My 1st Qtr results are in...

Let me know if you guys notice growth? Also, in the first t-shirt photo I was 4 weeks post so my hair was a little fuller.











12/28/07 - 03/01/08 12/05/07 03/01/08

*Observation: *
Stretching is a good thing, if only to see where the new growth begins and ends. HOWEVER, I stretched for 14 weeks and the last 3 were not fun 

*What I learned:*
I should stick with 12 week stretches, at least Spring/Summer. Though I don't really have thick hair, that 2" of growth in the front through my crown was too much to deal with using lo/no mani. It was dry no matter how much scurl/moisturizer I used. I experienced no breakage at the demarcation line, which was a good thing, but it was way more than I bargained.

The last 3 weeks, as odd as this will sound, I felt like I had someone else's head on my shoulders. Since I was not really touching my scalp, when I did my touch up, I felt like I was going to make a mistake like I have never relaxed before.

Another comment that's been made before around your ng not getting really straight after a good stretch is true. I believe this is because you're relaxing using the same amount of time and not calculating the additional time that will be needed to just part and move the bushes from side to side. Lesson learned.

*Going forward:*
Summer/Spring 12 weeks stretches only, and I will need to find some super gentle way to do something different with my ng. I just find it too difficult to relax when I can't even part my hair. 

Any suggestions on this one?




It~Can~Grow said:


> I'm in and will attach starting pic _(which is not much different than avatar) _this evening.
> 
> I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *no new credit cards  * _(could be a positive and negative)_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> I'm getting good info for protective styles, and because I don't really have the time to fuss with styles this will work out great!!
> ...


----------



## ricochet (Mar 6, 2008)

My updates are in my fotki.  I had to use my 1st pass this week as I couldn't take my uneven layers in the front of my head anymore (from my personal haircut last year ).  It wasn't a lot, a half inch to an inch in different spots in the crown to the front of my head, not an allover trim, just an "evening up" trim.  I am happy now.  Other than that, doing great!  Still washing, deep conditioning, twisting, bunning and baggying!  My ends look and feel great, my scalp is getting so much better from the dryness it has been suffering from, thanks to ACV and Amla, Shikakai and Aritha powder tea rinses.  Hope you ladies are having fun! Low maintenance styling is wonderful.


----------



## 2grlsandme (Mar 7, 2008)

This is my first bootcamp!!   Im excitedand scared at the same time  Im in and I will commi to the last 3 sessions.  My punishment will be water only for an entire month and no dessert.   Im ready.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay ladies I'm hiding my hair from myself until April 24th. This means my update for Session 1 will be late by about 24 days. I'm going to reveal my hair just in time for the Jay Z and Mary Concert in the D.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 8, 2008)

My Check in photo for the 1st Session is in my Avitar, to see where I started you can check out my online album. I am so Excited as my hair is getting bigger my body is getting smaller WHOOOOOHOOOOO! We got it going on Ladies! Now we can prepare for the 2nd Session!!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 14, 2008)

Ooooh, I just realized that session ONE is almost over!!! So exciting - I haven't taken any passes yet, either!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

Time to check in. I used my first pass yesterday. I had a blow out that greatly reduced the major tangles I had from stretching my relaxer. My goodness, my hair feels a thousand times better. This coming sunday I will be putting my hair in individual braids to greatly reduce the manipulation. If I don't do this, I will not be able to keep my hands out of my hair. 

I plan on keeping them in for about 8 weeks, then do my second henna treatment when I take them out. I can't wait. If I'm able to keep my braids in for the 8 weeks then that would take my relaxer stretch to 21 weeks. I will then have 5 more weeks to go to take me into my first 6 months relaxer stretch. Woo Hoo!

By the way, I just put up my update pic in my siggy yesterday, also see my fotki for my progress pics in my January to March folder.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 14, 2008)

I am still wearing protective styles. I have been using my sulfur oil again. I really need to find something to stop breakage.


----------



## pazyamor (Mar 14, 2008)

whoa! is session one almost over already? wow, this is really breezing by...I haven't used any passes, I haven't been bothering my hair, and I've put twists in. I think when I take the twists out, I'm going to have to use a pass and trim but as my countdown suggests, I'm trying to stay away from those for the entirety of 2008 (we'll see how that goes) anyway, I'm just chillin, and about to start using MN regularly so that I can achieve the length where I feel comfortable enough to cut off all this blonde. Wish me luck!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Mar 14, 2008)

I am going to commit to __*3*__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. 
My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____*Five added min to my exercise for 3 weeks*__________. 
I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:

It's in my camera.  I'm going to try to add it this weekend.
Shame on me, because it's my ending pic for the 2007 bootcamp.


----------



## Mena (Mar 14, 2008)

my reveal will be in may for my bday


----------



## queenkeela1 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink only water for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
I am really excited to start my first challenge. Will post starting pics tomorrow. Good Luck everyone!!​


----------



## Blossoming^ (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me in I am too excited. I will commit to the 3 remaining sessions  I will post a current hair pic soon.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm in!  I'm new and I have no idea how to post pictures.  I think I need to upgrade my pc.  I'm excited and transitioning...only 6 weeks since my last relaxer.  This is for me therefore,
I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no sweets for a week____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​

*Here is my starting point picture:*
*Don't have one, yet.  My hair is 2 inches past shoulders*
​


----------



## vonte422 (Mar 20, 2008)

Im in I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp, My consequences will be to only drink water for a week on the first attempt on the second attempt I will only drink water and up my fruit and vegggie intake for 2 weeks. 

Heres my starting pic


~*~*View my fotki*~*~
www.fotki.com/vonte422​


----------



## LongiLox (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all! I'm new here and I'll like to join the challenge. 

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _2X the amount of exercise per  week___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## classi123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am late but I want to join. Better late then never!!

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _Only drinking water for 2 weeks___. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## Shalilac (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be fruits, veggies, & water for a month. (gotta make it serious or I'll slip up). I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Mar 20, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I am going to commit to _4___ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF for two weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Checking in!! This challenge has been the smack!! 

Here is me now, on my way....


----------



## Channie (Mar 20, 2008)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____No shopping for anything other than food for a month____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*​


----------



## Determined22 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yesterday I got braids, so my reveal won't be until May.  But I know I've gained some length thanks to bootcamp!


----------



## monieluv (Mar 24, 2008)

I know I'm late, but my updates are in my fotki. Don't know how to attach pics here yet w/o exceeding the limit. Fotki p/w: growth


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 24, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _A gallon of water a day for a week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! 
*Here is my starting point picture:




*​


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm renewing my commitment to this challenge. I kinda slipped off and I think that as a result I didn't achieve SL like I had expected. I'm shoulder grazing, as you can see from my pic.

I just got a relaxer Thursday, and I'm not feeling my hair anymore (it's very BLAH). So I think I'm gonna co-wash and rollerset tonight (which is good for the rollersetting challenge).

ARR


----------



## Aggie (Mar 24, 2008)

Just checking in. My braids are in now and and will stay in a minimum of 6 weeks and a maximum of 8 weeks. I can't wait to complete this 7 and a half month relaxer stretch. I have incorporated the C&G method in with this challenge and will be alternating it with wearing my wigs over cornrows for 6 weeks. I am so excited about completing this challenge and I look forward to seeing where my hair's progress will take me at the end of the year.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Mar 29, 2008)

I failed miserably at session one! lol  But I'm going gung ho for session 2.  I trimmed my hair in a moment of stupor and cut off an inch , my ends werent even bad, oh well.  But I want to do this for real!

Sooooo without further adieu, I'm starting off in session 2, April first.  I'm currently 8 weeks post relaxer.  I'm not going to relax until I'm near the end of session 2.  

My consequence for breaking the rules....  NO THAI FOOD FOR A WHOLE MONTH!  This one is BRUTAL for me!  I love my shrimp green curry from Song Restaurant in Brooklyn and eat there several times a month.  Also I have to do an hour of cardio PER DAY, that I break the rules.


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no take out for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm in for the next session.  I will use my growth stuff regularly, I will remember to schedule my henna treatments and protein treatments, I will sleep with my hair protected and my fluff will GROW!​


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok so now i can officially join this challenge. I am going to commit to the last 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink only water for 2 weeks. right now i will be doing the bootcamp and my own c & g challenge since my hair is in braids.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 29, 2008)

I would love to join this hair Challenge if it isnt late to join in....


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to ___4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ________eat fried food for an month_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going to commit to __last 3_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __________no fried food for a month_____. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## lollyoo (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used my pass last weekend- flat ironed my hair for easter. I am still in for the other challenges.
thanks


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 29, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> I am going to commit to ___4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ________eat fried food for an month_______. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​



I saw you changed this. I was about to say...


----------



## RosesBlack (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot to add my starting point picture here it is.


----------



## lilamae (Mar 29, 2008)

bootcamp is helping my hair tremendously. I will do this until waistlength...period!


----------



## kbody4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Tallone said:


> I am going to commit to *4* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *3 hours of exercising everyday for one week. *I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!
> Starting photo below
> I used my pass for session 1 (2nd photo) Its getting there


 
You've made good progress! Love the shine


----------



## dlove (Mar 31, 2008)

dlove said:


> Dlove is in. ​
> I am going to commit to __all_4_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be __no fried food for a month_____________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> 
> 
> *Here is my starting point picture:*​


First session check in.  I've been good.  I followed *all *the rules.  Right now I have kinky twists.  When I take them out in 6 weeks, I will post pictures of growth. ( See page 15 for starting point)


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm going to committ to 3 sessions of the bootcamp...Starting April 1, 2008. Im new to this forum...just joined...so don't know to much about it yet, but I am DOWN for the challenge of bootcamp.


----------



## Romey (Apr 4, 2008)

I am committing to 3 sessions. My punishment for failing to comply with rules will be no junk food for 3 months.

I am new to this and am eager to get going.

As soon as I figure out how navigate my way thru the site and establish a fotki    account I will post pics...my current length is neck lenght. I am growing out "rhianna" bob. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## camibella (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everyone! I hope this bootcamp is really allowing everyone's hair to thrive and everyone is seeing the great benefits. 
I have posted my session one updates on my fotki. I have not done a blowout so as far as length goes, I'm not sure how much growth I have gotten, but I can definitely say that My hair has been getting healthier and healthier. 

Of course I am thrilled about this. Now my challenge begins with managing multiple textures.


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I am going to commit to 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no coca cola for two weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I will add my starting pic next week.

​


----------



## simplyme1985 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi everyone,
        Hi everyone,
I am going to commit to4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink water only for 2 months( no other drinks whatsoever!),  ​I can't wait for the health hair to begin!!!! yay!​


----------



## kybaby (Apr 6, 2008)

soooo..i screwed up...

i had an accident on saturday, march 15, 2008..
i hit an 18 wheeler.. and because i wasn't wearing a seat belt..
my head hit the windshield..
im okay.. only damage was to my head..
a pretty big gash.. which took about 12 stitches to repair
and a couple bruises on my arms.

for that reason i flat ironed my hair because i couldnt wear it any other way to cover the huge, nasty scar.. i'm taking my punishment.. i haven't been to the mall to shop since march 22nd.. 

i think all the blood in my hair.. and not being able to wash my hair until the stitches were out caused my hair to shed a lot 

but overall im glad to be alive.. thank god! no more heat this time.. i made a promise to the hair lol


----------



## cocoaluv (Apr 6, 2008)

kybaby said:


> soooo..i screwed up...
> 
> i had an accident on saturday, march 15, 2008..
> i hit an 18 wheeler.. and because i wasn't wearing a seat belt..
> ...


OMG dont worry about the challenge, just be thankful you are alive and well!!!! 

However I admire your dedication


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2008)

kybaby said:


> soooo..i screwed up...
> 
> i had an accident on saturday, march 15, 2008..
> i hit an 18 wheeler.. and because i wasn't wearing a seat belt..
> ...


 
Thank God you are alive kybaby. I am surprised you're in here posting and concerned about this challenge. Don't worry about it for now honey, just spend time recovering honey.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 6, 2008)

lilamae said:


> bootcamp is helping my hair tremendously. I will do this until waistlength...period!


 
I was thinking the same thing. Before I joined the bootcamp challenge I was well on my way to being a flat iron junkie. I flatironed my entire head on Dec 31st of last year. 

I only flat ironed a piece for the end of session 1 bootcamp comparison pic (see my fotki) & so far that's been my only flat iron in 3 months. Yeah, I'm proud!


----------



## wheezy807 (Apr 7, 2008)

bumping for Mrs. Green...


----------



## Mrs.Green (Apr 7, 2008)

wheezy807 said:


> bumping for Mrs. Green...


 
Thanks Wheezy!!!

Now that I have a regimen that i know works, I can commit to the next 3 sessions. If i'm allowed


----------



## Romey (Apr 13, 2008)

kybaby said:


> soooo..i screwed up...
> 
> i had an accident on saturday, march 15, 2008..
> i hit an 18 wheeler.. and because i wasn't wearing a seat belt..
> ...


 
Wow!! God is good! I'm glad you're on the road to recovery, physically at least. It takes a little while, from exprience, to get past the replays of the event mentally.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I will continue to do the Bootcamp challenge until I'm BSL for sure. I like my growth so far. I am still wearing braids to help me stretch my relaxer longer, I'm already at 17 and a half weeks post and has about 3 more months to go. If it wasn't for my braids and cornrowed hair under my wigs, I don't know if I would have made it this far.


----------



## mrsthiggy (Apr 14, 2008)

I am going to commit to _3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be I will not purchase another hair care product. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ I do need to apologize though, I'm not techno savvy enough yet to post my beginning pics.... but as soon as I can get one of my kids to show me how


----------



## ricochet (Apr 14, 2008)

Romey said:


> Wow!! God is good! I'm glad you're on the road to recovery, physically at least. It takes a little while, from exprience, to get past the replays of the event mentally.



He is so wonderful.  Glad to know you are okay kybaby.   My session is going fine.  I was going to post a length shot at the beginning of April but there wasn't much difference from March so probably no lengths shots until the end of session two.  Still haven't used any heat, wearing nothing but low maintenance and protective styles and no trims this session (used 1st pass in session 1 to deal with some unevenness).  It's all gravy baby.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 15, 2008)

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______no sweets for a week________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## CubanMorena (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I still join this challenge??? 

I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp (I'm trying to jump into the one that started in April, so it's really like 2.75). My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _I will not be going to Dishes, my fav. spot for lunch for an entire 2 months_. I know that this challenge will help me get back into shape - long hair here I come!​
Below is my starting pic, w/ my little baby ponytail ​


----------



## Aggie (Apr 16, 2008)

CubanMorena said:


> Can I still join this challenge???
> 
> I am going to commit to __3__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp (I'm trying to jump into the one that started in April, so it's really like 2.75). My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _I will not be going to Dishes, my fav. spot for lunch for an entire 2 months_. I know that this challenge will help me get back into shape - long hair here I come!​
> Below is my starting pic, w/ my little baby ponytail ​


 
Welcome to the challenge CubanMorena and Mz. Princess and good luck to you both.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2008)

kybaby said:


> soooo..i screwed up...
> 
> i had an accident on saturday, march 15, 2008..
> i hit an 18 wheeler.. and because i wasn't wearing a seat belt..
> ...


 
OMG! I know I'm late but I'm glad you're okay! My DH and I are team truck drivers (we drive an 18 wheeler). We see accidents everyday. Praise God you're okay!!!


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 16, 2008)

micarae said:


> He is so wonderful.  Glad to know you are okay kybaby.   My session is going fine.  I was going to post a length shot at the beginning of April but there wasn't much difference from March so probably no lengths shots until the end of session two.  Still haven't used any heat, wearing nothing but low maintenance and protective styles and no trims this session (used 1st pass in session 1 to deal with some unevenness).  It's all gravy baby.



I cannot wait to see your results! You hair grows like weeds anyways  LOL


----------



## vestaluv1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, I'm a little late but here goes

I am going to commit to almost 3 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be... I really gotta think about this one...no chocolate in any shape or form  for a week.  I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Starting point as of Mid April is in the Pikistrip below.  In the first picture (wet hair) half my hair is resting on my shoulders. WOOPS.


----------



## ricochet (Apr 17, 2008)

Shalilac said:


> I cannot wait to see your results! You hair grows like weeds anyways  LOL



Hey girl!  I will definitely post my results for ya!  You are look FABULOUS as always!


----------



## Shalilac (Apr 17, 2008)

micarae said:


> Hey girl!  I will definitely post my results for ya!  You are look FABULOUS as always!



Awh Thanks! :blowkiss:


----------



## OrangeMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm using my heat pass for session 2 this evening. Will be back with pictures.


----------



## kybaby (Apr 30, 2008)

*AWWW thanks ladies for the GET WELL SOONs*..
but i must go on with the challenge..i have a goal that i promised myself to achieve
after all.. growing my hair back is also a recovery process..lol


but anywho..
*roller sets are okay.. right?*
'cause im thinking about going to the salon..
the wash-n-go is not quite working since i got this mild relaxer..
which is about 9mnths old.. eww.. can u imagine that.. horrible!


----------



## Lovelymenace (May 3, 2008)

Hi!  brownsugarflyygirl let me sign up mid-term.  I'll post starting pics soon.


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 12, 2008)

I am joining for the remainder of the current session and the next two sessions.  Will post pics/"contract" later today...


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 12, 2008)

Just stopped by to say: 'so far, so good and sticking to the rules!'


----------



## DonnaDi31Proverbi (May 13, 2008)

I am going to commit to __2.5__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______No sweets for 2 weeks________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 

*Here is my starting point picture:*


----------



## Anancy (May 24, 2008)

Can i just ask, are ponytails considered a protective style?  

So far i've been following the rules quite well but lately i've been wearing ponytails. I figured as long as my ends weren't touching my shoulders i was still protecting my ends but now im not too sure erplexed.

TIA


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 24, 2008)

I used a heat pass yesterday


----------



## donewit-it (May 24, 2008)

Wildchild453 -- Any pictures????  I would love to see that beautiful hair.  I'll be using my heatpass on June 14th


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 1, 2008)

I am going to commit to __the month of June and the final 2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _______No ice cream for 2 weeks________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

I'm going to be using a combo of low mani (rollersets) and buns. 
Here's my starting pic; Rollerset hair June 1, 2008​


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2008)

Check out my progress. My pics are in my siggy. I am still wearing my wigs and braids to stick with the challenge. I may get my hair cornrowed in another week or 2 for about 4 weeks until my relaxer due in July.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to Re-jump in for the next 6 months since I just shaved my head to go natural again, I am starting from scratch and this times seems very different, so I am keeping my growth updates in my Fotki and in the next 3 months we will seehow much growth I have!! But I am still committed to all things!!!


----------



## monieluv (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still going strong.  I just took out my micros.  Had them in for approx. 3 weeks and got much growth.  Think anywhere b/t .25-.5.  So I'm happy about that.  Unfortunately, I lost my edges along the way.  So now, I'm taking a week break to get my back in top condition and get rebraided this weekend.  Box-braids trumps over micros any day.  I'll post my pics.  How do you post your before and after again?


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jun 2, 2008)

I had to use a pass to trim my hair. It really needed it. I have stayed pretty steady with doing protective styles. I am increasing my water intake and doing more cardio, so I hope to see great results in the next 6 months.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok, i just saw the june updates thread which led me to this thread and the 2007 before/after pics. i'm sold.

I am going to commit to __one and a half, beginning june 15th (to see if i can hang)__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF and nothing but water for 2 weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:
*



​


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 6, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok, i just saw the june updates thread which led me to this thread and the 2007 before/after pics. i'm sold.
> 
> I am going to commit to __one and a half, beginning june 15th (to see if i can hang)__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no LHCF and nothing but water for 2 weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​
> *Here is my starting point picture:
> ...


um...so i lied. i'm starting tonight. just did a DC and now i am bunning.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 10, 2008)

I've been lurking around this thread for a few months now, is it too late to join?


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 10, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I've been lurking around this thread for a few months now, is it too late to join?



The current session is over at the end of the month but there's more.

Join us


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 10, 2008)

RosesBlack said:


> The current session is over at the end of the month but there's more.
> 
> Join us


I will just be getting myself ready for the third session then. I will definitely join then


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 11, 2008)

long2short2_? said:


> i'm joining in on this one. One session for me please! i already have braids in that i finished today. i will relax in time for my birthday in april and i had better be APL by then! right now im a bit past shoulder length in the the front and about 2 inches from APL in the back. my consequence will be no facebook for a week. ouch!



i completely forgot i was apart of this challenge. needless to say i broke every one of the rules and didnt keep to it. i'm keeping my hair in braids for the rest of this year so i may try bootcamp next year if it continues. Good luck ladies! HHG!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 11, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> I will just be getting myself ready for the third session then. I will definitely join then


girlll i was gonna join on the 15th and finish out this session till i realized i was already following all the rules. join now with me, we can be the latecomers together


----------



## cech2204 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello Bootcampers!  I am a newbie and will be joining the challenge starting up on July 1st.  When I figure out how to upload pics and stuff I will copy/paste my official entry into the challenge.  Good luck to those who are already going through boot camp and to my fellow latecomers!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 14, 2008)

man i've been here for a week and i already BC'd. guess i have a new starting pic...LOL


----------



## Channie (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I already used my heat pass, I broke the no heat rule Wednesday. I had to get my 'corporate-friendly' on for the yt people. Since my budget has become smaller and I'm already in the "Buy Nothing for June" challenge, my punishment (not buying anything other than food) won't be too much of a stretch (2 xtra weeks).​


----------



## redd (Jun 14, 2008)

I am still in for all four sessions, so far so good. I did use one pass during the first session for a trim.


----------



## ricochet (Jun 15, 2008)

redd said:


> I am still in for all four sessions, so far so good. I did use one pass during the first session for a trim.



I am still hanging in there also.  I signed up for all four sessions and my 1st session went fabulous, used a trim pass, my 2nd session is going great, I used a heat pass (maxiglided) for my birthday weekend for a length check (last month).  The only thing I haven't been doing for the past 2.5 months is deep conditioning at every wash.  I have been wearing a Chicoro baggied bun so my washing has not been nearly as frequent (washing once a week, instead of co-washing/washing 3-4xs a week) but it's all gravy baby.  My punishment is not buying hair accessories for a month, which is no problem for me as I haven't bought myself any new accessory this month because I have more than I'll need already.  Plus, my super duper fabulous mom-n-law bought me a flexi8 and hairzini for my birthday so I am ecstatic and still drooling over those! 

I don't plan to use anymore heat this year but things could change.  I still haven't used my blowdryer this year, which I didn't think was possible.  During my 1st grow out journey, I used heat more frequently but still did not abuse it.  I would use the blowdryer at least twice a month.  In this 2nd grow out, I am trying to test how a "no heat" regimen will work.  So far, so good.  My hair is a lot healthier and less frizzy.  It shrinks better than before and I never thought I would actually encourage shrinking in my hair.  I am going to try to update my siggy with new pics of my hair timeline.  Peace and love ladies!


----------



## jtotheb (Jun 15, 2008)

I know I'm late, but:

I am going to commit to *the last two* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *30 mins. extra in the gym for two weeks*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

Here is my starting point picture:


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2008)

I am still doing well myself and I also used a heat pass on Monday June 9th for this session. I am still wearing my wigs daily as my protective style for this session as well. Good luck ladies for the rest of the challenge.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Good luck to you too Aggie!
I'm wearing wigs daily too.  I never thought I would be a wig wearer, but it's really helping me to retain my length .
Have't used any passes yet, but gonna need to use one next week when I flat iron my hair for the first time EVER!
But I'd rather try and do it myself than go to a hairdresser... had too many bad experiences with the likes of those peeps  !


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 15, 2008)

Bootcamp has been really good to me.  I might sign up for another session since I'm super close to my first goal.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jun 15, 2008)

Not having a good night with image uploads...because my month has been crazy I thought I better update when I can.

My old purple bra is dirty  so I found it's tan companion.

Here is my bootcamp/megatek update.

I would say I'm about 1.5 inch to top of bra across the board??






It~Can~Grow said:


> Ok. My 1st Qtr results are in...
> 
> Let me know if you guys notice growth? Also, in the first t-shirt photo I was 4 weeks post so my hair was a little fuller.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 15, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Not having a good night with image uploads...because my month has been crazy I thought I better update when I can.
> 
> My old purple bra is dirty  so I found it's tan companion.
> 
> ...



Your hair really GREW! Don't let any body tell you anything girl!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 15, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Not having a good night with image uploads...because my month has been crazy I thought I better update when I can.
> 
> My old purple bra is dirty  so I found it's tan companion.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah, you have gotten some good growth. I think I may sign up for another session, I can just tell my hair has grown a bit I can't wait to see at the end of this month.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 17, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> girlll i was gonna join on the 15th and finish out this session till i realized i was already following all the rules. join now with me, we can be the latecomers together



Go latecomers! I just need a stricter hair schedule and regimen. No school meaning more time to do what I need to for more growth.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 17, 2008)

ebzonix said:


> Go latecomers! I just need a stricter hair schedule and regimen. No school meaning more time to do what I need to for more growth.


thats what i said. my goal is to go back in august with a regimen that is on autopilot, just like i was doing when i was transitioning.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 17, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> thats what i said. my goal is to go back in august with a regimen that is on autopilot, just like i was doing when i was transitioning.



I'm trying to grow my hair out, dead ends from heat damage. But I'm bunning it for awhile, and possibly natural weaving.


----------



## explosiva9 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

I would like to join for the last two sessions please.

I am going to commit to __2__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no sweet treats for 3 weeks/30 mins more at the gym per session/no shopping for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
Decided to make my punishment uber hard so that i stick with it and make cheating/not follwing the rules not worth it, if that makes sense to you. Sorry, couldn't get my wording right. ​


----------



## donewit-it (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm progressing nicely.  Staying on track is not a problem for me.  I used my heat pass on June 14th.  I used the Sabino MB, which I am kind of disappointed in.  It's trial and error, but I have to wait until the next session's pass, (Sept.2) to try again.  Anyway, I washed it out in 2 days, and I'm back to my puff.

I did take pictures, but I don't know how to post attachments.  I compared the growth to my previous pictures in my camera.  I got maybe around or under 2 inches since February's last measurement.  I wanted more length and I attribute the slow growth (or lack of retention) due to my twisting and ripping through my hair while trying to detangle.  

I've adjusted my regimen to avoid this this go around.


----------



## Ms.TahNai (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to commit to the 3rd sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 10 days of being banned from the LHCF website.   I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*

[Will be uploaded when I take a good photo]​


----------



## vestaluv1 (Jun 23, 2008)

UPDATE:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248511


----------



## AVE One (Jun 26, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF *Bootcamp*. My consequence for violating *Bootcamp* Rules will be one week of no LHCF and a hot yoga class. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
see below​


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 30, 2008)

Where the link to post photos for the second session at? I cant find it.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 30, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> Where the link to post photos for the second session at? I cant find it.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4929307#post4929307 Here ya go Lady!


----------



## MJ (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent progress! 




vestaluv1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248511


----------



## michaela (Jul 2, 2008)

I am going to commit to 2  sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be daily jog in the morning for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 3, 2008)

So yeah, I've been doing good with the DC and low manip styles and protective styles. I just need some more work on the bedtime hair thing. I never know what to do with it and I dont think my hair looks good in a bun unless stretched, then my ends look thin so it's not thick. I'm in a dilemma, just going to do the weaving until the next session.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm may join for the third session. Subscribing...


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 3, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=248511



your growth is just amazing. i want growth like that!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2008)

I am still doing pretty good with my BootCamp progress. I'm due for a slight dusting on the 24th of July.


----------



## michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

So Far Ive been washing and dc every 3 days and co wash atleast 2 days out of the week or more... I have my starting pics taken  in may....my fotki is locked for now because im trying to organize somethings/Adding new pics. It Will Be open Hopefully Sometime at the End of the Week!


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Jul 7, 2008)

Im way past the first starting date but it's never too late. I need something to keep me on track therefore im joining the third session! 

*I am going to commit to sessions 3 & 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for a week. I am *excited* to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*

I'll post a starting pic in my signature later  this evening


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want in!!!!
I am going to commit to the_3rd & 4th_ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _no fast food for two weeks_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Tamrin (Jul 7, 2008)

Iam going to commit to 2 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be 35 extra minutes of exercise each workout for a MONTH. I am going to enjoy this journey with the ladies of LHCF...


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jul 7, 2008)

I am going to commit to _1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be ____no innanet for 1 week___________. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*
Coming soon
​


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to commit to *the 3rd and 4th sessions* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *gyming all 7 days of the week instead of just four*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!! *Here is my starting point picture:*

 *





Here are the RULES:*
 *1.* No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
*deep conditioning with heat twice a week*
 *2.* No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
*not trimming until january*
 *3.* Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
*got it covered*
 *4.* Wear _Only_ Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
*i will be wearing a sew in the first session*
 Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles
*rollersets and buns the rest of the way*

Session Three: July 1- September 30
 Session Four: October 1 - December 15

(I just copied the rest of it to keep it straight for my records)
​


----------



## Anew (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to commit to *__2__* sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *NO EVERYBODY LOVES RAYMOND OR MARTIN FOR 2 WEEKS STRAIGHT (You guys have no idea how much of a fiend I am for both of these shows).* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

ETA: I just joined the board so I have to do the last 2 sessions of Boot Camp. Even though I'm 7 days late for the 3rd Session, not too far behind. Just got a fresh relaxer on July 5th and a cut to NL, thick hair from root to tip!


*Here is my starting point picture: I WILL ADD THIS LATER WHEN I GET HOME, UNLESS SOME HELPFUL SOUL TELLS ME HOW TO ATTACH PICS*
​


----------



## ebzonix (Jul 8, 2008)

I am going to commit to 3 & 4 sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be exercising 7 days a week, except 5 for 4 weeks straight. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​


----------



## Harmony0221 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am going to commit to sessions *3&4* of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be *an additional 30 minutes of excersise for one week*. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*​ 
coming soon...​


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 9, 2008)

I am going to commit to *_sessions 3 and  4___*of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be _____*NO___INTERNET OR JUNK FOOD FOR 2 WEEKS_______.* I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


*Here is my starting point picture:*

WILL POST SOON!​

Here are the RULES:
1. No Direct Heat (Hooded Dryer is acceptable)
2. No Trimming (Dusting is allowed)
3. Deep Condition w/Every Shampoo Wash
4. Wear Only Protective (Buns, Braids, Twists, Weaves, etc.) or 
Low Manipulation (Braidouts, Rollersets, etc.) Styles



im so excited!!!!!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jul 11, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> I'm progressing nicely.  Staying on track is not a problem for me.  I used my heat pass on June 14th.  I used the Sabino MB, which I am kind of disappointed in.  It's trial and error, but I have to wait until the next session's pass, (Sept.2) to try again.  Anyway, I washed it out in 2 days, and I'm back to my puff.
> 
> I did take pictures, but I don't know how to post attachments.  I compared the growth to my previous pictures in my camera.  I got maybe *around or under 2 inches since February's last measurement*.  I wanted more length and I attribute the slow growth (or lack of retention) due to my twisting and ripping through my hair while trying to detangle.
> 
> I've adjusted my regimen to avoid this this go around.



Actually, that isn't bad at all.  The average growth for a year is 6".   I don't know if you've seen this ruler chart before, but here it is just
in case.  If you have seen it, then I apologize for including it again.


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 11, 2008)

Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15​ 


I am going to commit to sessions  3 &4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no LHCF for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!​ 
*Here is my starting point picture:*

Will add soon!! ​


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 11, 2008)

i just wanted to say WELCOME to all the new campers (or whatever we're called...lol)! yeah i'm new to this too...but it's an easy challenge that i believe will have great rewards.

:trampolin

in addition, i wanted to update...i'm in this as well as 'APL in 08' so to make sure i reach that really lofty goal i just finished putting in a set of kinky twists AND i ordered megatek, so now i really AM in a protective style. don't know how i will do the mandatory 'DC with every poo' in these things but i will figure it out.

hope everything is going smoooooothly for all of you, and HHG!


----------



## MJ (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm feeling a little bit stunned right now. I don't know whether to  or .

My one-year Hardcore C&G challenge anniversary is coming up on August 9, so I wanted to see how long it has been since I've been a part of the Bootcamp challenge. I went back to the old threads and saw that I first joined on Nov. 2, *2006* (beginning in January 2007) for the 2007 challenge. This means I've been bootcamping for almost 20 months! 

I haven't worn my  out in over a year, and I don't know what to do with it even if I wanted to. I'm very please with my dedication, but, since summer 2000, I've put alot of energy, time, and money into trying to achieve a hair goal that I still haven't achieved after 8 years. I don't even know my exact length at this point because I haven't seen my hair out in some weeks.


ETA: Boy, I sure was whining in the above post, . What I'd failed to mention is that my hair is the longest it has ever been in it's "natural" state. Ever. A few months ago, I wore small plaits under my wig, and I was able to put all the plaits into a ponytail -- a lifetime first! It was an awesome experience. My hair is growing long, healthy, and strong, and I'm happy and grateful for what I've learned from this challenge.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 3, 2008)

Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15

I am going to commit to sessions 3 & 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be No new products for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*

As of June 15th:
​


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 4, 2008)

Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15

I am going to commit to sessions 3 & 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be NOT TREATIN MYSELF TO ANYTHING NICE FOR 2 MONTHS. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!

*Here is my starting point picture:*
*



*


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 5, 2008)

SO I have been taking the greatest care of my hair lately, I tried to see what a flat iron would do, but I've been having lots of night sweats from not feeling so good so my hair now looks like a hot mess. So, in punishment for not doing my hair right I've been having multiple bad hair days, which for me is punishment enough. My sickness is subsiding and today I have to go back to work, making those caramel lattes . But I decided not to flat iron my hair until next year. Other than for special occasions and it's appropriate. But I'll just stick to braid outs. 

Anyways, I'm bunning for the rest of the year. 4 months, so see how that helps my hair retain some length. At the end of the year, it'll be a good 12 mos of transition to get rid of dead "trained" ends. With an once a month braid out. So in total = 4 months of buns + 4 braid out days = ridiculous hair, yes?


----------



## michaela (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi ladies here is a little update i should have did this last month


But i used one of my cheats...
I dont know about the Fotki....Im thinking about locking it for good??


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 5, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi ladies here is a little update i should have did this last month
> 
> 
> But i used one of my cheats...
> I dont know about the Fotki....Im thinking about locking it for good??


why?


----------



## michaela (Aug 5, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> why?


 

I dont think i will have time for it...School is about to start and i know 
im going to have alot of work. I have been getting alot of 
mysterious Views from people?


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 5, 2008)

*I know I'm late, but boot camp is the best thing I've ever done for my hair!

Session Three: July 1- September 30
Session Four: October 1 - December 15

I am going to commit to sessions 3 &4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no candy for 2 weeks. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!*


----------



## collegeDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

i really wanna stick to this but i think im gonna use heat....its so much easier. i know that doesnt mean its better but around this time when my ng gets out of control, i feel as tho i look better with a bang....but i want them to grow too...im so conflicted inside


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 13, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> I dont think i will have time for it...School is about to start and i know
> im going to have alot of work. *I have been getting alot of *
> *mysterious Views from people*?


you mean...mysterious people?

i used a heat pass, sort of. i very lightly blew out my roots after my rollerset, and i flat ironed them on low in a few spots.


----------



## michaela (Aug 13, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> *you mean...mysterious people*?
> 
> i used a heat pass, sort of. i very lightly blew out my roots after my rollerset, and i flat ironed them on low in a few spots.


 


Never mind the non-lhcf nappturality bhm etc people went away.

I have alot of new pics and a Video(not to sure if i will post it i was being really goofy lol) Im going to start on the fotki after i get some sleep


----------



## ricochet (Aug 16, 2008)

Session 3 is going good for me, however, I have violated.   My punishment is not buying any hair accessories for a month, which I won't have a problem in not doing.  I gave myself a much needed trim in July and I just got finished flat ironing my hair with my maxi.  This is only the 2nd time I have used direct heat(still haven't used my blowdryer, but used my hooded dryer in July for a botched rollerset ) this year, I am so proud of myself!   I washed my hair last night and let it air dry in braids overnight.  I did my shopping this morning because I knew it wasn't dry yet.  It was dry when I came home.  I had no intention of flat ironing, but I was bored and done with my housework and grocery shopping so I figured what the heck.  I then flat ironed each section in each braid.  I don't plan to use anymore heat until the last day of 2008, for a length check.  LHCF Bootcamp all the way!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Oooooh I can't remember what my punishment is for myself and can't find the page where I list it but I don't need it anyway. I have been very good and still wearing my wigs as a protective style.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry. Fell off already. Going back to my original plan of doing this challenge 100% in 2009.


----------



## ricochet (Sep 21, 2008)

Session 3, so far so good.  Still airdrying, wearing braidouts, twistouts and buns and moisturizing.  Low maintenance pays off, I can't believe it's almost been a year!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Still going strong. I am wearing my hair in cornrows and a wig over them during the day while I'm out of the house. At home, I just wear my satin cap over them.


----------



## Honey.Love (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone! Is there gonna be a bootcamp challenge for 2009? When does it start? I'm so anxious to participate. God knows my hair needs it!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 10, 2008)

I was very busy this year with school, family and work; now that eveything is slowing down I've decided to jump right on in the last bit of Bootcamp '08

I am going to commit to sessions 4 of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be no snacks at night for 1 week. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm committing to the last session... I think i mentally joined and forgot to actually join.

I am going to commit to 1 session of LHCF Bootcamp. I will be doing Low Manipulation Rollersets Styles and bunning. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be to drink only water for a month. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!


----------



## MJ (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm still going strong in my 24th month of Bootcamping! 

I'm counting down to my reveal (and to seeing others' progress pics) in December


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2008)

i am also still growing strong with this challenge, however I did cut 1/2" off the end of August and regretted it terribly. I will not be trimming anymore until the end of the year or sometime next year, don't know yet.


----------



## asiaticdiva (Oct 10, 2008)

Is it too late for me to commit to the last session of the LHCF bootcamp?  I have been mentally participating since September.


----------



## Pryncez524 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am going to commit to __1__ sessions of LHCF Bootcamp. My consequence for violating Bootcamp Rules will be__No cheese  or meat for a month_. I am excited to see the hair progress I will make by participating in this challenge!!  I'll be doing the last session 
​


----------

